#ubuntu-no 2011-09-12
<Kagee> vet noen om en veldig god bok eller webside om prigramvarelisenser?
<Kagee> prooz: o/
<prooz> Kagee: \o
<malin> jo-erlend: fikk høre fra en på #online, at en kan bytte vinduer med ctrl + alt  + tab og da kan man bytte til hvilket som helst program uavhengig av workspace
<malin> så problem solved, sort of
<jo-erlend> malin, men jeg tror at det er midlertidig?
<malin> er det?
<malin> så leit
<jo-erlend> dvs... I Oneiric så velger den programmer fra alle arbeidsområder som standard, men altså ikke vinduer.
<malin> aha
<jo-erlend> dvs, du kan trykke pil ned for å bytte ut program-ikonet med de åpne vinduene fra det programmet.
<jo-erlend> nå får du også opp tilleggsinformasjon i alt-tab-greia forresten. Du ser for eksempel hvor mange uleste meldinger du har, eller hvor langt en eller annen prosess har kommet. Samme som på launcheren.
<malin> ah :)
<jo-erlend> og forhåndsvisning av vinduet hvis du trykker pil ned.
<jo-erlend> den har i det hele tatt blitt veldig fin, synes jeg. Nesten litt synd at jeg aldri bruker det. :)
<prooz> Noen som har tips til det unity-tullet med to skjermer?
<jo-erlend> prooz, hvilket tull?
<prooz> (hvis det er unity i det hele tatt)
<Sakarias> prooz: ikke bruke unity :P
<prooz> At man ikke får dratt vinduer over på den andre skjermen
<jo-erlend> prooz, hvorfor får du ikke det?
<malin> prooz: sliter med det selv
<malin> tror det er noe en kan ordne i compiz dog
<jo-erlend> kan dere ikke beskrive det da?
<prooz> malin skjønte hva jeg mente :P
<prooz> Den bruker den maksimere-vinduet-på-halve-skjermen-funksjonen
<prooz> Hvis det hjalp noe..
<jo-erlend> hmm. NÃ¥r skjedde det?
<prooz> ...
<prooz> Når jeg skulle dra vinduet over på den andre skjermen? :P
<jo-erlend> det skjønner jeg også :)
<malin> prooz: ja, jeg har samme problem selv, men noen ganger får jeg til å flytte noe av vinduet over, andre ganger bare resizer vinduet seg, som om det blir most mot kanten av workspacen man er i :)
<jo-erlend> trodde jeg hadde brukt unity med to skjermer. La meg bare få ordne noe, så skal jeg se.
<prooz> Alltid vært sånn etter 11.04
<malin> prooz: ja, jeg har fått det sånn, nettopp etter installasjon av 11.04
<malin> Burde jo være å bare flytte et vindu der en vil. nå må jeg høyreklikke på den hm.. titlebar-saken og velge move to workspace X
<Sakarias> er ikke løsningen bare å slå av den "skjermkant" funksjonen da?
<malin> Sakarias: antageligvis. jeg sa jo det sannsynligvis var en innstilling i compiz
<jo-erlend> Jeg klarer i hvertfall ikke å reprodusere det problemet i Oneiric.
<jo-erlend> hmm..
<prooz> Men jeg vil ha i både pose og sekk, malin :P
<jo-erlend> Jo, jeg gjør visst det. Noen ganger.
<jo-erlend> prooz, er det der et konsekvent problem hos deg?
<jo-erlend> prooz, og kan du prøve å klikke i vinduet mens du holder alt-knappen inne og se om det funker da?
<prooz> Har ikke mulighet til å teste så mye nå.. er på jobb
<jo-erlend> ok. Prøv det når du kommer hjem.
<prooz> will do.
<jo-erlend> jeg klarer å reprodusere det du beskriver her, men det funker å klikke og dra, så lenge du ikke klikker på dekorasjoene.
<jo-erlend> det var fint, det der forresten. Jeg fant en regresjon.
<jo-erlend> en annen ting som funker, er å trykke super+s og klikke og dra vinduet til den skjermen du vil ha det til derfra.
<jo-erlend> ... i hvertfall en gang i blant :)
<malin> ja, pappa brukte visst å si at man ikke kan få i både truse og i sprekk, men siden jeg er født, så må han ha fått det
<malin> hm.. super + s
<malin> fikk jeg ikke til
<malin> jo, det gjorde jeg :)
<malin> man må slippe super + s før man klikker og drar :D
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> malin, prøvde du å bare alt+klikke og dra?
<jo-erlend> ... det er ingen tvil om at Unity har noen utfordringer når man bruker flere skjermer. :)
<Kagee> vet noen om en veldig god bok eller webside om programvarelisenser?
<jo-erlend> men akkurat det der.. Jeg vet ikke helt om jeg synes det er galt.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, askubuntu.com har kanskje noen svar? :)
<jo-erlend> eller en annen stackexchange-greie.
<si-m1> er vel sikkert fordel å finne noe norsk
<Kagee> Jeg tenkte ikke så mye "spørsmål" mer en innføring.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg mente at du kunne spørre etter bøker som tar for seg det temaet. Jeg vet ikke om noen.
<geirha> Sjekket wikipedia?
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg prøvde super + s + dra
<malin> men når jeg prøvde super + s og slapp knappene
<malin> så klikket og dro, så gikk det ;)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg spurte om å holde alt-knappen nede også klikke et sted i vinduet og dra det over på den andre skjermen. Det fungerer alltid her.
<jo-erlend> men det andre problemet er ikke konsekvent heller.
<jo-erlend> malin, kan du teste å dra vinduet "hardt" inn mot kanten av skjermen og ikke gi deg?
<jo-erlend> altså, late som om kanten av skjermen er en slags hump du må passere?
<malin> ja
<malin> når det gjøres hardt, så blir den bare resiza
<malin> gjør jeg det langsomt, så får jeg noe av den inn på neste workspace, og kan bytte og dra den helt inn
<jo-erlend> ikke før du slipper museknappen?
<malin> jo, du får samme effekt som du får om du drar vinduet opp mot toppanelet, det blir sånn "ghost"-greie hvor en ser konturene av hvor den resize skjermen vil havne, sånn gulaktig gjennomsiktig farge
<malin> skal ta en liten dusj, så er borte i noen få straxer
<jo-erlend> ja. Men som sagt... Prøv å fortsette å bevege musa inn mot kanten og følg med på den andre skjermen.
<malin> følge med i den andre skjermen? hm.. tenker du om jeg først trykker super + s for å få opp alle workspaces?
<malin> eg har nemlig kun en skjerm
<jo-erlend> jeg klarer å reprodusere det i oneiric, men bare en nokså sjelden gang i blant og jeg er alltid i stand til å dra det over.
<jo-erlend> malin, nei.
<malin> jo-erlend: okey
<malin> siden jeg bare har en skjerm, får jeg ikke fulgt med i den andre samtidig er jeg redd?
<jo-erlend> malin, for det første sa jeg isted at du kan holde alt inne og flytte vinduet på vanlig måte, altså ved å klikke midt i det og dra. Det funker alltid, i hvertfall her.
<jo-erlend> malin, du har bare én skjerm, men problemer med at du ikke får flyttet vinduer... i mellom dem?
<malin> ah, jeg skal bruke alt samtidig
<malin> problemer med at det ikke er smertefritt å flytte et vindu mellom to workspaces :)
<malin> bruk av alt utgjør ingen forskjell her i alle fall
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det er noe annet.
<malin> ja
<jo-erlend> malin, hvis du vil flytte et vindu til et annet arbeidsområde, så kan du holde alt+ctrl+shift og bruke piltastene.
<malin> skulle gjerne hatt en stasjonær med to skjermer, men det oppsettet har jeg altså ikke nå :)
<jo-erlend> brb
<jo-erlend> jeg tror muligens at jeg har funnet ut av det problemet.
<jo-erlend> prooz, kjører skjermene dine på veldig forskjellige oppløsninger, for eksempel en laptop med en ekstern skjerm?
<jo-erlend> det kan virke som et problem med X, men som kamufleres av Unity, Unity 2D, Gnome Shell og Compiz  med den effekten for å maksimere når du er på kanten av skjermen. Det som skjer, er at den lille skjermen med lavere oppløsning er sentrert nederst på den større skjermen. Derfor stanser musepekeren på kanten av den større skjermen og derfor får du heller ikke flyttet vinduet lenger.
<jo-erlend> hvis det er tilfelle hos deg, så vil du merke at du må dra pekeren litt nedover på skjermen før du får den over på den andre. Jeg klarer ikke å reprodusere det der da jeg ble oppmerksom på det. Nå drar jeg vinduet i en bue nedover på skjermen og over på den andre og jeg ser ingenting til den maksimeringseffekten.
<jo-erlend> prooz, jeg rapporterte en bug, hvis du vil følge med på det, eller har noe å legge til: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/847666
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 847666 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer placement issues with screens of differient resolutions." [Undecided,New]
<SlimG> Er det noen regler/retningslinjer for hvem som skal ha tilgang til IT dokumentasjonen i en bedrift?
<SlimG> Jeg er it ansvarlig på en skole, og rektor har spurt om å få utlevert dokumentasjon, men jeg stoler ikke helt på at de klarer å holde dokumentasjonen nedlåst i en safe til den dagen jeg slutter eller blir overkjørt av en buss
<malin> SlimG: godt spørsmål, men hva vil skolen bruke dokumentasjonen til?
<jo-erlend> SlimG, er det passord og sånt du tenker på?
<SlimG> dokumentasjonen jeg har ført er tiltenkt neste it ansvarlige som begynner her, så den inneholder absolutt alt som trengs
<SlimG> Jeg vil helst ikke gi bort noe dokumentasjon av sikkerhetsmessig årsake, så jeg vil helst finne en eller annen regel som forsvarer dette
<jo-erlend> SlimG, krypter dokumentet og gi dem nøkkel. Det er sikkert ingen andre enn neste IT-ansvarlige som klarer å åpne det likevel :)
<SlimG> Hmm.. ganske lurt
<jo-erlend> eventuelt at dere gjør en avtale om at en annen instans er ansvarlige for å bare utlevere nøkkelen etter visse vilkår. En bank eller advokat eller noe sånt.
<Kagee> delt bankboks ?
<Kagee> evnt. digital bankboks
<Sakarias> man putter jo ikke passord til ting i dokumentasjonen, det lagrer kryptert et annet sted
<SlimG> dokumentasjonen er kryptert i seg selv
<SlimG> skal ta en titt på [digital]bankboks
<SlimG> Takk for tips
<jo-erlend> hvordan håndterer OS X og Windows det når du har skjermer med forskjellige oppløsninger og du beveger musepekeren fra den ene til den andre? Blir posisjonene regnet i forhold til skjermstørrelsen, sånn at øverst på den lille skjermen også er øverst på den store, for eksempel? Har det vært sånn i xorg før?
<geirha> Det er ikke sånn i 10.04 i alle fall
<jo-erlend> det der var jo skikkelig irriterende, sånn når jeg ble gjort oppmerksom på det. :)
<jo-erlend> geirha, det er en vegg øverst på den største skjermen, altså?
<geirha> jo-erlend: Ja, eller det kommer jo an på hvordan du plasserer skjermene i det GUIet for skjermoppløsning.
<jo-erlend> ah. Stemmer.
<jo-erlend> det der var jo skikkelig irriterende. Litt enkel prosentregning burde jo ha løst det problemet når det bare er to skjermer ved siden av hverandre, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> heh... Det er _nøyaktig_ den funksjonen jeg så veldig gjerne vil ha i synergy :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: i OSX så setter du hvordan dette skal være selv... du plasserer skjermene slik du vil ha dem i skjerminstillinger... vil du at den skal være kant i kant nede, så setter du det slik, vil du ha det øverst, så setter du det øverst
<geirha> Samme som i Ubuntu mao.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, ja, men hvis du setter to skjermer ved siden av hverandre, som kjører på helt forskjellige oppløsninger... Hvis du følger musepilen ut av den største skjermen langs topp og langs bunn, vil de de komme ut i toppen og bunnen av den mindre skjermen da, eller vil pekeren stanses av at det ikke er noen skjerm der?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: den vil stanse
<Sakarias> jeg kjører 3 skjermer, med 2 forskjellige oppløsninger
<si-m1> funker veldig greit slik
<si-m1> merker bare at den stanser hvis du flytter pila jevnt langs bunnen/toppen
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det var veldig irriterende. Og jeg skjønner ikke helt hvorfor det skal være sånn. Nesten alle skjermer er jo 100% store?
<Sakarias> 1600*1200 skjermene mine har ikke samme oppløsning som 1920*1080 skjermen... så 100% er forskjellig på de :P
<jo-erlend> jeg føler meg komfortabel i troen om at 1600px er like mye 100% for den ene skjermen som 1080px er 100% for den andre. :)
<jo-erlend> rent bortsett fra... ja, du skjønner :)
<kjes> Jeg vil påstå at du har rett der
<jo-erlend> og jeg kan godt forstå at når det er flere enn to skjermer, så må ting gjøres på en annen måte. Men at det skulle være lurt å holde igjen musepekeren? Høres snålt ut. Det var jo skikkelig irriterende med den funksjonen for å maksimere vertikalt, som ellers er en veldig behagelig funksjon.
<si-m1> nå jobber vel skjermer fortsatt mer pixler da, og all den tid så er ikke vinduer %-vis av skjermen
<si-m1> skjermer og appliksjoner
<si-m1> hadde vært rart om du hadde et vindu som var 800px høyt på ene skjermen og 1080px på andre
<si-m1> da må du skalere innholde på en av dem
<si-m1> skalering med et par pixler gjør at alt blir fælt
<si-m1> altså skalering etter at applikasjonen har rendret innholdet sitt til et "bilde"
<si-m1> hvis f.eks. den fysiske størrelsen på en pixel er lik på de to skjermene vil det også se veldig rart ut om den gjorde slik
<si-m1> men helt normalt ut slik den fungerer nå
<si-m1> hvis skjermene står inntil hverandre
<si-m1> løsningen er jo uansett ganske enkel, kjøpe skjermer som er native samme oppløsning eller kjør samme oppløsning og få skaleringen du snakker om automatishe
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri snakket om noe annet enn musepekeren. Jeg har ikke snakket om at vinduene skal se og føles like.
<si-m1> ah ok, trodde det var dette du mente når du snakket om maksimering
<jo-erlend> nei, men at man kan maksimere vinduer vertikalt når du drar vinduet inn mot en av sidekantene på skjermen. Det skal helst ikke skje når du prøver å flytte det fra én skjerm til en annen. Men siden 312px av den eksterne skjermen ikke grenser mot den andre, så betyr det at hvis du treffer pixel 312, så maksimerer du vinduet, men hvis du treffer 313, så gjør du det ikke.
<si-m1> jeg vil gjerne at applikasjoner jeg starter på en av skjermene faktisk dukker opp der
<si-m1> i unity
<si-m1> men den dukker alltid opp på "primær"-skjerm
<jo-erlend> det har ingenting med dette å gjøre vel?
<si-m1> hadde vært greit om man kunne ha den tasklinja på begge også
<si-m1> nei
<si-m1> dvs. det har med multiskjermstøtte
<si-m1> som tydligvis ikke er veldig bra i unity
<si-m1> kan vel neste kalle det unsupported
<jo-erlend> nei, men dette er jo det samme i KDE, Gnome Shell, Unity, Unity 2D og Compiz hvis du aktiverer funksjonen.
<si-m1> hm?
<si-m1> hva er det samme?
<si-m1> mener da de fleste andre klarer å starte ting på riktig skjerm
<si-m1> evt. så er det bare enlightenment som gjør det
<jo-erlend> det jeg har snakket om, er på den måten i alle de miljøene. Jeg regner med at det også må være sånn is OS X og Windows hvis det er på samme måte der
<si-m1> og som har gjort det så lenge at jeg har antatt at resten også klarte det by now
<si-m1> trodde den stoppet i windows også jeg
<si-m1> hvis det er muspekeren du fortsatt snakker om
<si-m1> hmm
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke. Men i såfall må vel problemet være det samme der, eller?
<si-m1> den stopper faktisk ikke her
<si-m1> den bare flytter seg under det synlige skjermomr.
<jo-erlend> det er bedre.
<si-m1> legger i alle fall ikke merke til det
<jo-erlend> ikke når du flytter vinduer heller?
<si-m1> hvordan da?
<si-m1> jeg ser at de ikke er helt på lik linje
<si-m1> men tenker ikke over det
<si-m1> bare drar over og plasserer
<jo-erlend> er det Windows du bruker nå?
<si-m1> nei
<jo-erlend> hva bruker du da?
<si-m1> linux
<si-m1> xorg
<jo-erlend> ...
<si-m1> enlightenment
<jo-erlend> versjoner?
<si-m1> hmm
<si-m1> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
<si-m1> Enlightenment 0.16.999.63198
<jo-erlend> vel... Det er uansett ikke noe problem for min del. Jeg pleier ikke å bruke hverken prosjektør eller ekstern skjerm på laptopen uansett. Men det der var irriterende. Det hadde vært mye bedre hvis det var som du beskriver, at musepekeren bare forsvant inn i det usynlige området utenfor skjermen.
<malin> ah, samme det prates om her enda? :)
<malin> på programmeringsforelesning igjen jeg :)
<jo-erlend> malin, hehe, vi har ikke snakket om det hele tiden. :)
<si-m1> bra med litt liv i kanalen
<malin> jo-erlend: okey ;) jeg har bare vært borte, og gadd ikk scrolle oppover. følger med på variabler og hvor mange bytes forskjellige variabler tar :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ... i et gitt språk. :)
<malin> java..................
<jo-erlend> jada, vet det. :)
<malin> ja ;)
<malin> ah, ja, hvor mye hver variabel tar i java, det kan jo være anderledes for andre språk?
<si-m1> hehe.. ikke minst arkitektur
<si-m1> avhengig
<si-m1> en int i et 64bit-program er ikke nødvendigvis det samme som en int i et 32bit-program
<jo-erlend> uten at det er av noen særlig stor interesse når man programmerer i høynivåspråk.
<jo-erlend> ... i hvertfall vanligvis.
<si-m1> vel, det var du som nevnte "i et gitt språk"
<si-m1> så da hører også arktitektur med
<jo-erlend> jada. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde vel egentlig å si til Malin_ at "ikke tenk så mye på akkurat det der" :)
<jo-erlend> hah, nå har jammen wifi-driveren min plutselig blitt voldsomt mye bedre.
<jo-erlend> ... http://www.digi.no/877814/usa-vedtar-historisk-patentreform
<geirha> Hvis de vil spare penger kan de jo bare legge ned skiten.
<malin> si-m1: nei, 64-bit-inten kan holde sykt mange flere tall enn i en 32-bits representasjon ser det ut til
<geirha> Ja, ca 4,3 milliarder ganger mer.
<malin> eh, ja, jeg klarte ikke lese tallet ;)
<malin> 4.3 milliarder ganger er jo eh. sykt
<geirha> Det var jo en interssant bug rundt det som ble oppdaget i flere operativsystemer rundt år 2000. Man brukte en 32-bit int for å telle oppetid.
<si-m1> signed
<si-m1> for å gjøre det ekstra kort
<si-m1> iirc
<geirha> Nei, unsigned
<malin> hm.. ja men year 2000 bug var vel litt eh.. opphausa?
<geirha> linux økte verdien hvert hundredelssekund. Det gjorde at den bikket over på 0 igjen etter ca 497 dager.
<malin> men ja, noen små problemer ville man vel kanskje fått,
<jo-erlend> signed og unsigned har jo like mange kombinasjoner uansett da.
<si-m1> ja
<si-m1> men ikke hvis du starter på 0
<si-m1> og teller oppover
<geirha> windows 95 brukte tusendeler, så der bikket den over etter 49,7 dager
<malin> :)
<malin> en datamaskin starter om den tror det er 0 og ikke 2000 osv også
<si-m1> ah, tror det faktisk er unixtime som er signed
<geirha> Og da hang windows 95 seg totalt. PÃ¥ linux gikk bare oppetiden over til 0 sekund og tikket videre
<si-m1> yes
<si-m1> det er unix time som er signed int
<si-m1> hirr
<jo-erlend> jeg mener å huske at onkelen min fikk en regning på internet for hundre år. Eller kanskje det var noen han kjente.
<jo-erlend> det var vel snakk om en forhåndsbestilling, tror jeg.
<geirha> Det tok rundt 500 dager å finne og fikse feilen på linux. For Windows 95 tok det 5 år før man fant ut at systemet låste seg etter 49,7 dager.
<si-m1> haha yes, det fordi den skal støtte tid før 1970
<si-m1> at den ble signed
<si-m1> søtt
<geirha> Fiksen, i alle fall på Linux, var å bruke 64-bit int istedet for 32
<geirha> Så nå vil det gå ca 6 millioner år før den bikker rundt. :)
<jo-erlend> jepp. Innen den tid har Linux helt sikkert kommet til versjon 4. :)
<geirha> Obs, jeg mener 6 milliarder år
<jo-erlend> da har den helt sikkert kommet til versjon 5.
<jo-erlend> men seriøst.. Jeg trodde de skulle slutte med de mikroskopiske versjonene nå?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... 3.0.0.11.12?
<Sakarias> sikker på at 11.12 ikke er noe ubuntu har stappet på?
<si-m1> 3 ?
<si-m1> hvor kommer 3.0.0 fra?
<si-m1> åja, de numrerer prereleases av Linux ?
<si-m1> vet de hadde et punktum etter versjonsnummeret i alle fall
<Sakarias> 3.0.4 er siste stable
<si-m1> tror nok 11.12 er ubuntuopplegg ja
<si-m1> det er jo vanligvis en - etterpå
<si-m1> når det er distro-addons
<si-m1> altså, pakkeversjon
<si-m1> av samme kjerneversjon
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<hjd> SlimG: hei. Du styrer ubuntu.no ikke sant?
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> noen av dere i ubuntu eller annen linux nå?
<jo-erlend> ja
<silverarrow> har du htop?
<jo-erlend> hvordan det?
<silverarrow> jeg er i lubuntu, og maskinen bruker ikke stort mer enn 280MB RAM
<silverarrow> ok, like oppunder 300
<silverarrow> er ikke det lite?
<jo-erlend> Lubuntu er designet for å bruke veldig lite minne og andre ressurser.
<silverarrow> det er jo bra
<silverarrow> egentlig lurte jeg på om det var denne maskinen som ikke kan bruke mer
<jo-erlend> jada, det er kjempefint at forskjellige miljøer har forskjellig fokus. Lubuntu er veldig imponerende i forhold til brukervennlighet og ressursbruk.
<jo-erlend> free  -m kan fortelle deg sånt.
<silverarrow> jeg har den på begge maskinene, og den andre kunne fint ha kjørt vanlig ubuntu tror jeg
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu bruker jo heller ikke så veldig mye minne, vanligvis. 11.04 bruker endel mer enn gjennomsnittet, tror jeg. Oneiric ser ut til å bruke betraktelig mindre.
<silverarrow> har du sjanse å se hva din maskin bruker?
<jo-erlend> minnebruk er ikke fullt så enkelt som det høres ut. Det er litt vanskelig å vite hva ting egentlig bruker. Men nå bruker den 1590, hvorav 739 er buffers/cache, i følge free. Det stemmer ganske bra. 1GB pleier å være nok i massevis for min del.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu skal kjøre ganske greit med 512MB RAM.
<jo-erlend> men det kommer jo veldig an på hva du bruker maskinen til og hvordan. Jeg har sjelden mengder av ark oppe i Firefox samtidig, for eksempel. Sånt drar opp minnebruken betraktelig.
<silverarrow> jeg må ha ny maskin
<jo-erlend> ok?
<silverarrow> denne maskinen har 1GB men tror det er mer enn opprinnelig max
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med det?
<jo-erlend> men 1GB RAM bør jo være overflod for Lubuntu.
<malin> 1GB er nok mer enn nok for Lubuntu ja :)
<jo-erlend> jeg kjører jo vanlig Ubuntu nå og har Firefox, Thunderbird, Xchat, Empathy og PokerTH oppe. Jeg bruker ca 8-900MB RAM. Det er sjelden at jeg bruker særlig mye mer enn det. Og Lubuntu sparer en hel del.
<silverarrow> tingen er jeg kjøpte to nye minnekort på 512MB hver, mens da maskinen kom ut, var den på 250MB
<jo-erlend> jeg regner med at det går nokså mye mer når jeg driver med lyd og video-redigering da.
<silverarrow> lubuntu og htop viser 1000MB
<jo-erlend> finn ut hva maskinen heter, så er det vanligvis enkelt å finne ut om den kan oppgraderes ytterligere. Det er endel som kan det.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, men hvis du tenker at 512+512 skulle ha vært 1024, så kan det være helt andre ting. Det kan for eksempel være at skjermkortet låner resten.
<silverarrow> htop viser 1008MB
<jo-erlend> jepp. Litt svinn må man regne med. :=)
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, men følg heller med på veksleminnet ditt. Hvis den ikke veksler mye, så har har du nok minne.
<silverarrow> htop viser noe som er merket Swp 0/1022MB
<jo-erlend> Linux liker å bruke så mye minne som det er fornuftig å bruke, så hvis du har _ledig_ minne, så har du nok i massevis.
<jo-erlend> ja, det der tyder på at mer minne bare ville være helt bortkastet.
<silverarrow> det er nok helst cpu som er sterkt begrenset på denne gamle
<jo-erlend> harddisken kan virke veldig forsinkende.
<silverarrow> Jeg klarer ikke boote ubuntu på HP maskinen
<silverarrow> kun puppy linux
<jo-erlend> hvis pcen din kom med 256MB RAM, så vil jeg tro at disken heller ikke er verdens raskeste. Disker har jo blitt veldig billig.
<jo-erlend> nå aner ikke jeg hva du snakker om... HP-maskinen?
<jo-erlend> og hvorfor kan du ikke boote Ubuntu på den? Det er helt umulig å gjette seg frem til sånt. :)
<silverarrow> hd er ny, 7200
<silverarrow> rpm
<silverarrow> den gamle gikk i stykker
<jo-erlend> ok. Ja, da er det nok i såfall CPUen som er begrensningen, vil jeg tro. Det er jo mulig at du kan bytte minne på den.
<jo-erlend> er det en laptop?
<silverarrow> den gamle er en packard bell, og lubuntu skle på den som ingenting
<silverarrow> den andre maskinen jeg har er en HP, nyere, 3GB, dual core cpu, ja laptop,
<jo-erlend> ... og den fikk du ikke Ubuntu til å kjøre på? Det høres mystisk ut.
<silverarrow> CD vil ikke boote
<jo-erlend> trenger ikke CD.
<jo-erlend> du kan boote installasjonen fra harddisk eller minnepinne eller noe sånt.
<malin> jeg bruker ofte flere GB med ram, men så har jeg alt for mange faner oppe også
<jo-erlend> malin, ja også kommer det an på hva du mener med "bruke". Mye av det går jo til buffere og sånt som er nyttig, men ingen absolutt nødvendighet.
<silverarrow> det er det samme jeg har prøvd ubs og cd, den booter jo fint med puppy linux,
<silverarrow> jeg kommer liksom ikke til boote menyen en gang,
<silverarrow> du vet der  man velger enten "prøv uten å forandre sytemet, "instalere"....
<jo-erlend> dessuten kan du ikke stole på programmers minnebruk. Hvis du for eksempel åpner to instanser av gcalctool og ikke gjør noe med dem, så bør de helst bruke nøyaktig like mye minne. Det betyr at to stykker bruker dobbelt så mye minne som én. Men i virkeligheten vil to stykker i den sammenhengen bruke omtrent like mye som én.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, den finnes ikke i Ubuntu. Den booter rett inn i en live-sesjon.
<jo-erlend> og det kan ta et par minutter.
<silverarrow> ok, men den vil ikke boote
<jo-erlend> hva skjer?
<jo-erlend> du må prøve å beskrive hva _som_ skjer og ikke bare si at ting ikke funker. Det er det ikke mulig å forstå noe av.
<silverarrow> jeg booter i en svart skjerm med en tekst jeg ikke helt skjønner hva er
<silverarrow> kan dessverre ikke huske det, uten å ha maskinen foran meg
<jo-erlend> da booter Ubuntu, men stopper kanskje opp. Det er helt umulig å vite hva det er uten å vite hva teksten var, men det er fint mulig at du bare må installere en driver for skjermkortet.
<jo-erlend> hvis du har lyst til å prøve en gang til, så vil jeg anbefale å prøve betaen til oneiric. Den har nyere drivere, så det kan utmerket godt tenkes at den vil kjøre rett opp.
<silverarrow> ok, jeg skal i ta for meg maskinen igjen og gjøre nytt forsøk. Det er noe med HP laptoper, for andre har tatt Ubuntu mer smertefritt
<malin> jo-erlend: ja sant nok
<silverarrow> du har rett, cd-en starter boote prosessen men stopper opp på et tidspunkt
<jo-erlend> du har ikke sagt hvilken versjon av Ubuntu du har prøvd på den og du har ikke sagt hvor ny den maskinen er. Men hvis maskinen er nyere enn operativsystemet, for eksempel, så er det jo hetl naturlig at du får problemer.
<silverarrow> det gjelder faktisk to HP laptoper, en som er litt over et år, og en litt eldre med Vista
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, når den stopper opp... Skjer det noe hvis du trykker numlock og sånt? Hvis du trykker alt+ctrl+f1, får du et nytt bilde da?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, er det Ubuntu 10.04 du har prøvd, kanskje?
<silverarrow> det har jeg ikke tenkt på
<silverarrow> ja, jeg tror jeg gav opp. Tror jeg har prøvd lubuntu 11.04 på den ene i hvert fall
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg ville uansett ha prøvd med 11.10. Den er ute i beta nå, så helt spikra er den ikke, men det vil si deg endel.
<silverarrow> jeg har alltid tenkt det var en løsning på det, men fant ingen opplagt forklaring på nettet
<silverarrow> ja det var nok Ubuntu 10.04
<jo-erlend> der har det også kommet nyere versjoner... Dotreleases, som de kalles. Tror den nyeste heter 10.04.3.
<silverarrow> takk for tipset, prøver gjerne
<jo-erlend> men...
<jo-erlend> prøv 11.10. Den har helt klart mest støtte for maskinvare og det er den fremtiden bygges på.
<silverarrow> jeg fiklet så lenge med hp laptopene at jeg tenkte jeg ikke velger HP fordi buntuene ikke trives på dem
<silverarrow> ellers har HP vært laptoper som har vart lenge
<jo-erlend> ja... Jeg har hatt en HP laptop som har vært dønn stabil og fin over mange, mange Ubuntu-versjoner nå. Men skjermkortet kan være viktig.
<jo-erlend> AMD har nylig begynt å skjerpe seg med hensyn til drivere. Vi begynte å se litt resultater i 11.04, men i 11.10 har de blitt kjempefine for nye kort.
<silverarrow> det hjelper jo
<jo-erlend> spesielt på laptoper, kan det være fint å ha skjerm ja. :)
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> jeg kunne jo ha levd med puppy linux, men den er ikke helt som vanlig os
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, bor du i eller rundt Oslo, så er det installkveld i morgen, tror jeg.
<silverarrow> den installeres ofte ikke på hd,
<silverarrow> jeg er i Bergen
<jo-erlend> ok
<silverarrow> jeg skal til datakjeden i morgen og se hva de har
<silverarrow> de har av og til gode maskiner
<jo-erlend> du kan jo alltids sende en mail til mailinglisten og høre om det er noen som har lyst til å dra i gang en installasjonskveld i Bergen?
<silverarrow> staples har tilbud på HP her, ganske brukbar tror jeg
<silverarrow> er det en del buntu folk i Bergen ?
<jo-erlend> masse Ubuntu-folk overalt! :)
<jo-erlend> men ja, det er endel der.
<silverarrow> det er jo ba
<silverarrow> bra
<jo-erlend> meld deg på mailinglisten hvis du ikke har gjort det, så er det bare å høre... http://lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-no
<jo-erlend> det er veldig lite trafikk på den og i løpet av de siste fem årene, har jeg sett tre spam-meldinger, tror jeg, så det er ikke noe mas med den. Men det hender jo at det kommer noe nyttig der.
<jo-erlend> ellers har du jo sånt som blug (Bergen Linux User Group)
<jo-erlend> .. uten at jeg har den fjerneste anelse om hvor aktive de er.
<silverarrow> og det er lettere å bli med der enn firmurer-klubben?
<silverarrow> ;- )
<jo-erlend> heh..
<jo-erlend> ja, det pleier å være ganske behagelig sånn sett. :)
<silverarrow> godt
<silverarrow> har ingen frimurer-ambisjoner altså
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> ..men lurer jo av og til på hva de driver med
<malin> tror det er langt fra frimurerlosjen til installparty for linux-lokalgruppe altså
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> litt flere jenter sikkert
<silverarrow> i linux gjengen mener jeg
<silverarrow> jeg så flere med thinkpads i dag
<silverarrow> i køen da jeg var å stemte
<silverarrow> thinkpads er online og med e-post og slikt?
<malin> silverarrow: ja ;)
<malin> girls rules veit du
<malin> vi er kanskje 15 ca av 190 stykker på studiet da, så vi er få
<silverarrow> og disse nye mobiltelefonene med helt minitastatur, og liten pinn for de med tjukke fingre
<silverarrow> det var ikke så mange
<silverarrow> vi er blitt litt for opphengt i elekstronisk tilkobling tror jeg
<silverarrow> men det er jo litt kjekt også
<malin> hehe
<malin> min telefon har fått fukt inne i displayet, håperj eg blir kvitt det
<silverarrow> lese bøker på telefone, er jo litt sært
<malin> var dum og bada den i sånn brillerens, tenkte å gjøre rein skjermen. Skjermen ble ganske rein da
<malin> men dumt med fukt inne der, ser jo rart ut
<silverarrow> har du lagt dem på panelovnen, eller badegulvet?
<malin> tja, lagt den ved utgangen til vifta på serveren jeg ^^
<malin> bærbar som kjører som server her
<silverarrow> oppfinnsomt
<malin> ja :)
<silverarrow> og det skulle jo funke
<malin> tenkte at hm.. da slipper jeg å skru opp tempen på baderomsgulvet
<malin> varmet fra serveren blir jo ikke brukt itl noe nyttig uansett, utenom om vinteren da
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> varme opp huset
<malin> ja. :) blir i grunn litt varmt i stua
<malin> gjerne tre laptoper linkludert serveren, kjøkkenet står også i stua, sånn stue og kjøkken i ett. ting som avgir varme her er: server, to laptoper, musikkanlegg, ekstern harddisk, fryser, kjøleskap, varmtvansbereder, tv-dekoder, modem, router og lyspærene
<jo-erlend> ett ord... OMAP4 :)
<malin> omap4?
<jo-erlend> mhm... Raske, bittemå, veldig billige maskiner som nesten ikke bruker noe strøm, ikke lager noe lyd og ikke genererer noen varme å snakke om.
<jo-erlend> har en her, for eksempel: http://pandaboard.org/
<malin> aha :) kanskje jeg skal ordne noe sånt
<malin> jeg har i alle fall lyst å sette i sammen en mediesentermaskin, og da kan det vel gå som server samtidig egentlig
<malin> i alle fall for mitt bruk
<malin> men da ble det natta :)
<malin> nattiklemmepå :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> gov natt.
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-13
<malin> Hvordan ordner jeg så Libre Office skriver " og ikke » ?
<hjd> malin: er det autokorrigeringen som endrer det?
<malin> hjd: jeg fant noe der, men får det ikke til å virke for det
<malin> hva skal jeg si, jeg får bare lagt til en oppføring i den autocorrect-lista jeg
<malin> får ikke lagt til flere oppføringer i autocorrect-lista
<malin> ser ut som jeg fikk til å legge til flere nå, uten at jeg aner helt hvorfor jeg fikk det nå og ikke i sted
<malin> skal teste at det virker også
<hjd> ok, dette er lenge siden jeg har kranglet med, så for å sjekke: du kan skrive " , men det blir automatisk endre til » når du skriver noe mer?
<malin> går om jeg trykker mellomrom etter tegnet kommer, så er sånn halvgrei løsning
<malin> nei, det kommer » <-- motsatt vei når jeg trykker " første gang, og tegnet " dukker ikke en gang opp
<malin> nå med autocorrect, får jeg " men ikke før jeg trykker mellomrom, altså dukker » opp inntil jeg trykker melomrom, og den retter
<hjd> Jeg kan ta en titt her, 11.04 ikke sant?
<malin> ja, 11.04
<hjd> Ser ut som hvilket tegn som blir brukt når du trykker " avhenger av locale.
<malin> jeg har klart det sånn halvveis med autocorrect, men hadde vært glad om jeg fikk " uten at det andre spretter opp
<malin> ah
<malin> hvor er local-options?
<hjd> og «» er vel forsåvidt de korrekte tegnene for start/slutt så vidt jeg vet. I allefall sa informasjonen om oversetting i Ubuntu det.
<hjd> malin: språkstøtte. Locale er hvilket språk du har valgt pluss en del mer i forhold til det språket som feks om kommatall skrives med , eller . og tegn som «»
<hjd> vet ikke helt om du får stilt det til å gjøre det du vil.
<malin> aha
<hjd> Hvorfor vil du egentlig ha "
<malin> fordi jeg ikke liker de andre tegnene der :)
<malin> men om det spiller noen rolle? hm.. si det
<hjd> Jeg testet med å kjøre "LC_ALL=C libreoffice" i terminalen. LC_ALL=C vil si at den setter locale til standard. Du får fortsatt ikke ", men det gir quotation marks.
<hjd> nei vent nå litt.
<hjd> hm.. jeg lurte på om du kanskje kan stille på hvilke tegn som brukes, men jeg fant ikke noe.
<hjd> Uansett, det at tegnene blir satet avhengig av språket du bruker vil si at det er en fil et eller annen sted som angir det. Muligens blant oversettelsen av libreOffice, eller så er det et eller annet sted i språkpakkene.
<hjd> Så burde være teoretisk mulig å finne hvor det er og endre verdien. Jeg vet dog ikke hvor vanskelig det er eller om det er verdt det. :)
<malin> ja, jeg tror ikke jeg har norge som lokalt område, så er nok derfor
<malin> jeg tror det er i ubuntu, men får ikke installert de ekstra språkfilene fra language-settings
<malin> rettelse: language-support
<malin> The language support is not installed completely
<malin> så trykker jeg install og den søker og sånt, men så skjer det ikke noe. Sukk vanskelig uten terminal output det her
<hjd> unmet dependencies? (skudd i mørket)
<malin> trykker jeg install får jeg vel spørsmål om passord, så skejr det ikke noe mer, annet enn at man får en sånn som snurrer rundt på musepekeren
<malin> heldigvis kan man trykke detaljer, der står det pakkenavn. Jeg får prøve i terminalen å installere de tre pakkene og se etter feilmeldinger der :)
<hjd> åja. vanskelig *uten* output, ikke vanskelig output...
<malin> enig
<malin> blir sånn hm..?!
<malin> pakkene er i alle fall gimp-help-en
<malin> kde-l10n-engb
<malin> language-pack-kde-en
<malin> merkelig at den bare vil ha kde-pakker
<malin> men skal prøve å installere de å se hva som skjer jeg
<hjd> kan være du har installert noen programmer som er den del av kde?
<malin> ja, jeg har nok det :)
<hjd> s/den/en
<malin> fikk installert i terminalen: No protocol specified
<malin> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display
<malin>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<hjd> hvordan fikk du den feilmeldingen?
<malin> ikke veit jeg, men jegk an poste hele outputen jeg
<malin> http://pastebin.com/BaM1UrBA
<hjd> malin: hm, jeg vet ikke. Jeg forsøkte å installere de samme pakkene her, og jeg fikk ikke feilmelding. Jeg fikk med et par ekstre kde-pakker jeg ikke hadde da, så jeg vet ikke om det ble 100% likt.
<hjd> Det er *mulig* det stammer fra software center siden det dukker opp under "Processing triggers for software-center ...", men jeg vet ikke.
<malin> ja, jeg kan jo sjekke nå, om jeg får gjort noe mer der på language-support :)
<malin> regner med jeg må installere norske pakker
<malin> tror jeg har sagt det før, men når man velger å installre flere språk i langauge-support, så søker man opp norwegian og får kun nynorsk
<malin> for å få bokmål, må man søke på bokmål :) hehe
<hjd> rart. Heldigvis tror jeg flesteparten velger språk ved installasjon.
<Nece228> hello, is it allowed to speak english here?
<malin> nei
<malin> joda :)
<Nece228> well i had few specific questions about this country
<Nece228> sorry for disturbing
<malin> hjd: prøver å legge til norsk, og da får jeg dette "timeglasset igjen" men ingen dialogvindu, så veit ikke sikkert hvilken pakke den prøver å installere :)
<malin> Nece228: no problem :) you are not disturbing either :)
<hjd> malin: Men hvilket språk bruker du egentlig? Jeg gikk utifra at du brukte norsk, men jeg tror aldri du nevnte det.
<malin> Nece228: welcome :)
<malin> Jeg bruker Engelsk som hovedspråk her
<malin> ah, jeg sa ikke at jeg bruker Engelsk. DEt er hm.. kanskje dumt jeg ikke sa :)
<Nece228> malin: ?
<hjd> malin: mulig den kjører ting i bakgrunn, eller så kan du starte den fra terminal og se om det kommer noen feilmeldinger når du starter installasjonen.
<malin> Nece228: I talk with hjd about som language issue-stuff
<malin> ja, det hadde vært en bedre ide :)
<hjd> malin: men da lurer jeg på hvorfor du får opp «» . Under language support, har du stilt regional formats til norsk.
<malin> hjd: output: http://pastebin.com/ct011hbV
<malin> hjd: antageligvis ikke. Spørsmålet er vel i såfall hvor jeg gjør det :)
<Nece228> malin: well if i can ask, my friend wants to emigrate to norway to find the job, work in norway, and then get back here. how much chances are for him to find a job (unqalified)
<malin> du må få ny output hjd for det kom opp en feilmelding til nå :)
<malin> http://pastebin.com/t1VgQRA5
<malin> Nece228: what kind of job, and for how long?
<malin> and what contry is he from?
<malin> s/contry/countery
<Nece228> malin: any job, he has some sort of physical preparation. hes from lithuania, east europe. he basically wants to work for some months and then get back to his country for some time, and then go to norway again.
<Nece228> malin: at least for now, norway is one of the best places to work, the money your earn in norway has much of value in lithuania
<malin> I think so.
<malin> I am not sure, if he is unqalified, I don't think there are a lot of well paied jobs, but I know there is kind of jobs, not sure what to.
<malin> but several people from Baltikum and Poland and so on, came and work for seasons only
<malin> in a period and then returns
<Nece228> malin: unfortunately he doesnt know norway or even english language
<malin> Hmm.. then I think it would be difficult, but I don't really know for sure
<hjd> malin: fra oneiric, men det ser ut som om andre har klart å få samme feilmeldingen i bug 822725.
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 822725 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[oneiric] failure to authenticate locks up update-manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822725
<malin> hjd: hm.. så en bug faktisk. Ikke helt bra i grunn. Syntes jeg har vært borti dette før på en versjon < 11.04
<Nece228> malin: well many people are in same situation as him they probably work in norway for wage minimum but when they get back here that money has a lot of value. im just wondering how much scam is possible in norway
<hjd> jepp. En traceback er kort fortalt en beskrivelse av hvor i programmet noe gikk feil. Den sier hvilke linjer i hvilke filer som sist ble kalt, som kan tyde på hvor problemet befinner seg.
<malin> Nece228: how muc scam? Scam?! Eh.. Why you want to do scam?
<Nece228> malin: well i meant about companies. i heard that people work at them and when its time to pay money they dont do that
<malin> ah, that way
<malin> I have heard about it myself, unfortunately :S
<malin> anyway, this is not a filed where I know a lot
<hjd> malin: det ser også ut som det er et par lignende bugs rapportert til language-selector som bug 717621. Den har riktignok litt annet linjenummer, men ser ellers rimelig lik ut.
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 717621 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "gnome-language-selector crashed with AuthorizationFailed in _run(): org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.34'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717621
<malin> aha
<malin> hadde jeg funnet ut hvilken pakke, så kunne jeg i alle fall installert pakken fra terminalen med aptitude eller noe
<malin> håper ikke dette er en bug i 10.04 og at det er rettet opp i til 12.04
<hjd> går den automatisk til å installere manglende pakker? Mener å huske de gangene jeg har sett dialogen har det vært mulig å avbryte/utsette det.
<Nece228> malin: im thinking that those companies want to employ those kinds of people who are immigrants dont know theyre language and are unqalified
<malin> sure they do. They benefit of people dont know their rigts
<malin> I think employes in Norway have one of the strongest rights in the world actually, I don't know if it's the best, but one of the best
<hjd> malin: du får se litt rundt på de buggene som er rapportert til den pakken, jeg kjenner den ikke så veldig godt.
<malin> Maybe there are som workforwarding-office or something in Lithauen who knows? I would guess there is something like it?
<malin> for recruiting people for jobs abroad?
<Nece228> malin: there are, but those companies actually take 50% of your payment for themselves
<Nece228> thats too much
<Nece228> malin: so you say that norway is one of the best. so theres least chances that you will be scammed
<malin> that's too much indeed
<malin> I think there are least chance for that too, but I can't garantee. there have been about in the news some times, etc
<malin> especally in the constructing buisness
<Nece228> malin: thanks for help. ill keep that in mind for sure
<malin> if you find a company and your friend gets a job, tell me, so I can check out the company :)
<Nece228> thanks
<Nece228> you seem to be very nice people
<Nece228> previously i thought that norway is country of black metal
<Nece228> you know, satan, suicide, killing
<Nece228> but those stories are just myths i guess. press always bloats everything
<malin> hjd: takk for hjelp i alle fall :D
<hjd> malin: bare hyggelig. :) Vi snakkes.
<malin> det gjør vi veit du :)
<malin> stod ikke så mye  bugrapportene, annet enn at den var confirmed :)
<malin> men ja :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-14
<silverarrow> hei
<brik> god kveld
<silverarrow> hvordan går det
<malin> tja, jeg klarte å tulle til compiz her :p men har alt oppe og går igjen nå
<malin> hele unity forsvant, i alle fall toppanel + sidedock :p
<malin> knis
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-15
<airboydkitty> Om man på norska vill säga att man "har många strängar på sin lyra", säger man verkligen "de är mycke på din tallrik"?
<airboydkitty> Alltså, är uttrycket så på norska?
<Kagee> "sin" tallrik, iallefall. Hva er det du prøver å fortelle?
<airboydkitty> Jag såg på ett klipp med "Skavlan" och reagerade på det uttrycket.
<airboydkitty> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u9v2k24PeA&feature=player_detailpage#t=153s
<airboydkitty> Just i sammanhanget kanske det var ett litet skämt som hänsyftar på hans övervikt. Men jag vet inte. :S
<Kagee> mycket på din tallrik / mange jern i ilden
<Kagee> dvs, de har mye å gjøre
<airboydkitty> Jo... man kan säga både och på norska?
<Kagee> jeg mener de siste er mer vanlig
<airboydkitty> Aha.
<xt> airboydkitty: mange baller i luften
<airboydkitty> Jo, den finns på svenska också.
<airboydkitty> Det är kul att "bullar" heter "bollar" :D
 * Kagee spiser boller nå
<airboydkitty> *boller
<airboydkitty> Kanelboller.
<xt> airboydkitty, svensk tale er jo som kjent veldig likt norsk tale, er bare veldig forskjellig skrivesystem samanlikna med dansk og norsk
<xt> nynorsk er vel nesten likare, dog
<airboydkitty> Ja... det är kul att höra variationer på alla ord.
<airboydkitty> Fast danska är extra svårt. Märks att det har mycket att göra med tyska.
<xt> tale eller skrift? :)
<geirha> airboydkitty: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-mOy8VUEBk :)
<xt> geirha: eg gissa at det var den før eg sjekka. :)
<xt> klassikar
<geirha> Ja :)
<airboydkitty> geirha: :S :)
<virtuelv> den som kom opp med de nye scrollbarene i Gnome/Ubuntu skulle faenmeg hatt juling
<virtuelv> i gamle dager kunne man klikke i selve scrollbaren for å scrolle opp eller ned, dersom man manglet et musehjul
<virtuelv> og middelklikke på et bestemt sted for å scrolle akkurat dit
<virtuelv> nå funker eksakt ingen av delene
<geirha> Nå er den usynlig og man må lete etter den :)
<virtuelv> akkurat
<virtuelv> i tillegg funker det ikke å bare slenge muspekeren ut i høyre side av skjermen og scrolle
<geirha> Har vært borti applikasjoner hvor den rett og slett ikke fungerer også.
<virtuelv> jeg skjønner forsåvidt at dette kan være lurt på touch-skjermer med ekstremt begrenset plass, men desktopen er da ikke død
 * citoyen er aldeles enig
 * Kagee også
<Kagee> Derfor kjører jeg nå debian
<Sakarias> osx har også fått slike teite autogjemmeseg scrollbars :(
<Sakarias> men var heldigvis enkelt å få slått det av
<malin> det er få jeg møter her i nerdemiljøet som kjører unity også
<malin> eller blant folk jeg møter på NTNU altså
<malin> av de som kjører Ubuntu
<Sakarias> av ubuntu brukere jeg kjenner, så banner alle over unity i en ukes tid, før de går over til gnome classic
<geirha> Det mest irriterende med Unity er at menylinja havner øverst. Det fungerer dårlig med sloppy-fokus.
<Kagee> lurer på om de har noen bruksoversikt...
<xt> KDE!
<malin> geirha: hva er sloppy fokus? Jeg er glad at menylinja er øverst = jeg sparer skjermplass, dette er dog noe en burde kunne deaktivere, om man ikke ønsker det.
<geirha> malin: Fokuset følger musepeker... i stedet for at man må trykke på vinduet for å få fokus.
<malin> hm javel
<malin> hm.. hvor er kaffekoppen min?
<malin> ah, bak skjermen :
<malin> :)
<Sakarias> hva er det med kaffedrikkere, og rote bort kaffekappen hele tiden?
<xt> høy! frabedt generaliseringer :)
<Sakarias> hehe... tror 99% av de jeg kjenner som drikker kaffe, setter igjen den koppen på de merkeligste steder
<malin> Sakarias: ja :) jeg art redd den stod igjen i kantina :p
<Brumle> Jeg rotet bort favorittkaffekoppen min i våres, og den har ikke dukket opp enda ;(  *snufs*
<Sakarias> hirr
<Sakarias> jeg fant igjen kaffekoppen til en tidligere kollega... 2 måneder etter at han hadde sluttet
<kjes> den var naaaasty
<Sakarias> mhm
<Sakarias> var det ikke så at vi vurderte å pakken den inn og sende den til han? :P
<kjes> hehe
<citoyen> En kollega av meg rotet bort favorittkoppen sin for en stund siden, lette overalt og sendte ut mail til hele avdelingen om noen hadde sett den
<citoyen> Litt senere dukket det opp et svar, med bilde av kaffekoppen, der den sto plassert oppå en maskin i serverrommet
<Sakarias> er der man ikke vil ha kopper med veske :P
 * SlimG_ driver å ser gjennom ubuntu community nettsider for å se hvilke drupal temaer de bruker som vi evt. kan bruke
<SlimG_> Snublet over denne, wordpress riktignok, men morsomt tema -> http://ubuntu-guatemala.org/
<SlimG_> Jeg skal publisere en liste over community nettsteder med drupaltemaer, så kan folk gi feedback på hva som faller i smak
<virtuelv> Sakarias: det triste er at fra 11.10 så er det slutt for gnome classic
<silverarrow> hei
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-16
<SlimG_> Hvordan henter jeg noe spesifikt som befinner seg inni en gren på launchpad med bazaar?
<SlimG_> bzr co lp:<prosjekt>/mappen/jeg/er/interessert/i/er/denne
<SlimG_> ^ Funker ikke, finner det ikke i manualen
<SlimG_> "Invalid url supplied to transport"
<SlimG_> Ser ikke ut til at det går an sier Riddell :P
<SlimG_> Noen som har lyst til å ta en titt på et nytt tema jeg har lagt inn på ubuntu.no? dere kan velge det i innstillingene til brukerkontoen deres
<SlimG_> lucid-loco heter temaet, ser behagelig ut i mine øyne, hva mener dere?
<SlimG_> Sleng gjerne meningene deres inn på http://ubuntu.no/node/19315 om jeg ikke svarer her
<jo-erlend> SlimG, what?
<jo-erlend> det der gjør jeg da stadig?
<jo-erlend> SlimG, men jeg bruker aldri co. "bzr branch lp:project/branch" skal funke.
<SlimG_> jo-erlend: Fikk det ikke til, mulig jeg bruker feil bane, anyways: drupaltemaet jeg skulle bruke det var ganske nær håpløst (zenubuntu)
<SlimG_> Noen grafikere her som har lyst til å flette sammen en ubuntu-no logo til ubuntu.no for lucid-loco druapltemaet?
<jo-erlend> SlimG, hva er det for noe slags prosjekt, så kan jeg prøve? Er du sikker på at det er et prosjekt og ikke en bruker?
<SlimG_> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-gr-website
<SlimG_> Jeg ville kun ha temaet "zenubuntu", ikke hele nettstedet
<jo-erlend> men der manger du jo en gren?
<jo-erlend> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-gr-website/trunk burde funke, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> SlimG, hva med at vi lar logoen være litt som den gamle, men at hver av folkene og hodene har sin egen røde, hvite eller blå farge?
<SlimG_> Ikke med på hva du mener med "folkene og hodene"
<jo-erlend> http://files.fosswire.com/2008/07/ubuntu-cof-250x250.png
<jo-erlend> problemet er jo som den der viser, at hvitt ikke ville funke så bra på hvit bakgrunn :(
<SlimG_> Fra designperspektiv får jeg ikke det helt til å fungere med de norske fargene
<SlimG_> hva med å bare endre "za" til "no" uten å endre noe design?
<jo-erlend> hva med å bare bruke noe sånt? http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQyfa-fGMbTPxCrECOx1OH3wfPSe6HM2R_US05C9vYesBDetkJ3
<jo-erlend> SlimG, nå har ikke jeg sett det designet du snakker om da :)
<jo-erlend> er det den de bruker på http://ubuntu.gr?
<SlimG_> jo-erlend: det er zenubuntu, den jeg snakker om til ubuntu-no er lucid-loco, prøv den og se
<jo-erlend> ... hvordan gjør jeg det?
<SlimG_> kontoen din på ubuntu.no
<SlimG_> innstillinger
<jo-erlend> åh, ok.
<jo-erlend> hvor da?
<SlimG_> My account -> Edit -> Theme configuration
<SlimG_> Mulig brukere ikke har tilgang, kan fikses i såfall
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke det.
<SlimG_> Hvor langt kommer du?
<SlimG_> Edit?
<SlimG_> jo-erlend: Her er direktelink til din Edit side -> http://ubuntu.no/user/47/edit
<jo-erlend> jada, jeg har den, men det er ingen innstillinger for tema der.
<SlimG_> Hos meg ser jeg 5 seksjoner på den siden: "Account Information", "Picture", "Theme configuration", "Messaging settings" og "Locale settings". Hvilken av dem har du?
<jo-erlend> alt bortsett fra theme configuration.
<SlimG_> jo-erlend: Fant den magiske radioboksen, prøv nå
<jo-erlend> ja... Jeg syntes ikke akkurat at den var så veldig tiltrekkende at det gjorde noe :(
<jo-erlend> ettersom vi åpenbart ikke har så voldsomme mengder med nyheter, ville jeg kanskje ha foretrukket noe mer i denne stilen: http://drupal.org/node/1100710
<SlimG_> Bluemasters minner meg ikke noe særlig om Ubuntu
 * SlimG_ er tilbake om en time
<jo-erlend> SlimG, den ville måtte modifiseres, naturligvis. Det jeg mener, er at besøkende ikke skal komme rett til en blogg, men mer en presentasjon. Den behøver ikke å oppdateres hver uke, så den går det an å bruke litt tid på å gjøre pen.
<jo-erlend> hvis folk kommer rett til en blogg eller nyhetsside, så er vi avhengige av at det faktisk produseres mye innhold. Dessuten er folk nokså utålmodige, så det gjelder å fange interessen raskt. :)
<jo-erlend> hva sier dere til en Ubuntu-no pokerkveld med Texas Holdem? :)
<geirha> Hva er innsatsen? supporttimer? :)
<citoyen> :P
<jo-erlend> hehe
 * citoyen kan gå med på en runde wordfeud
<jo-erlend> jeg har spilt pokerth på poker-heroes endel i det siste. Det er jo kjempegøy.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, hva er det?
<citoyen> jo-erlend: scrabble-klone for android/iphone
<jo-erlend> ah.
<jo-erlend> jeg har hverken iphone eller android. :)
<citoyen> teknologisinke!
<citoyen> :P
<jo-erlend> tja... Jeg ville jo hatt en debian-basert mobil hvis det var opp til meg da :)
<jo-erlend> var Nokia som ville konvertere N900en min til en N8. Helt greit bytte det, altså. Jeg hadde ikke brukt Symbian på lenge. Funker greit det.
<citoyen> hehe
<jo-erlend> men det finnes vel noen litt sånne morsomme spill i arkivene, gjør det ikke det? Monopol og scrabble og sånt?
<citoyen> Har ikke oversikt
<jo-erlend> tenkte at det kunne være en morsom og enkel måte å gjøre noe for miljøbygging med noe sånt som spill.ubuntu.no, eller noe. Kanskje med litt highscore eller noe sånt? ;)
<jo-erlend> synes å huske at det var rundt førti stykker her inne da jeg først begynte med Ubuntu.. Så IRC er tydeligvis ikke særlig attraktivt. :)
<citoyen> irc er attraktivt, men bare for en viss målgruppe
<Simira> førti?
<citoyen> småspill kunne sikkert funket bra for en annen målgruppe
<Simira> wow, det er faktisk så mange her inne
<jo-erlend> ja, poker er jo for eksempel populært og PokerTH er jo knallbra. Skal være enkelt å sette opp server også, såvidt jeg kan se, så..
<jo-erlend> Simira, hehe, inkludert noen bots og noen relativt inaktive brukere. :)
<Simira> jo-erlend: likevel. Da jeg begynte å henge her var vi... to...
<Simira> ;)
<jo-erlend> Simira, jeg vet hvordan det er... :)
<Simira> (jeg og loco-boten) :P
<jo-erlend> åh, var du helt først? :)
<Simira> tror det
<Simira> ganske tidlig ihvertfall
<Simira> jeg fikk ihvertfall i gang første ubuntu-loco
<Simira> men fyttikatta det begynner å bli lenge siden
<Simira> ubuntu norge har snart 10-Ã¥rs jubileum!
<jo-erlend> ja, det er sprøtt å tenke på.
<jo-erlend> Simira, nesten så det kan minne litt om denne: http://xkcd.com/647/ :)
<Simira> ok, litt igjen da. Tidlig 2005.
<Simira> sshh
<jo-erlend> heh, folk som ikke var født da internet kom til landet, har stemmerett nå :>
<citoyen> hehe
<Simira> Ubuntu Norge ble godkjent i februar 2005, såvidt jeg kan se av e-postloggene mine
<jo-erlend> det var ganske tidlig ja.
<Simira> ja, jeg var på en av de første åpne konferansene deres
<Simira> det var tider det
<Simira> da man var ung og hadde tid til å reise og tålmodighet til å sette sammen sine egne maskiner
<Simira> nå har jeg outsourcet hjemmeserverene (til Tollef :P) og bruker knapt Ubuntu lengre
<jo-erlend> åhuffda?
<Simira> mm
<jo-erlend> hva har du byttet det ut med, Android? :)
<Simira> siden jeg gikk over til å bare bruke laptop for alle formål, så bruker jeg faktisk windows
 * citoyen bruker ubuntu på laptop
<Simira> ift spill og litt sånt, selv om det er lite jeg ikke kan gjøre på Ubuntu egentlig, er bare lat
<citoyen> men jeg bruker win7 på jobb, og det er faktisk ganske brukandes sammenlignet med xp
<Simira> har prøvd å flytte over et par ganger, husker ikke hva som gikk galt sist
<geirha> Håh, Plan 9 From Outer Space på NRK2 i kveld :)
<jo-erlend> windows 7 ultimate er i hvertfall nokså ok.
<Simira> jada, det er ikke så gæærnt, så lenge man bare skal være bruker
<Simira> men nå skal denne brukeren legge seg
<jo-erlend> :)
<Simira> godnatt, Ubuntu Norge
<jo-erlend> god natt Simira :)
<geirha> God natt!
<jo-erlend> voldsomt til fyrverkeri på Operaen nå?
<geirha> Skulle ønske det fantes en open source Stars!-klone.
<jo-erlend> hva er det for noen greier?
<geirha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stars!
<geirha> Fungerer bra å spille det i Windows 3.11 i en dosbox, men litt tungvindt.
<geirha> Det er ikke grafikken som fenger med det spillet for å si det sånn.
<jo-erlend> nei, så ikke sånn ut. :)
<jo-erlend> men sånn er det jo med mange gode spill. Chaos Overlords var også veldig bra, uten at grafikken var så mye å snakke om. :)
<geirha> Det har jeg aldri spilt tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> futuristisk gangster-strategi. :)
<geirha> Nethack også, grafikken er mer eller mindre ikke-eksisterende, men alikevel er det uhyre spennende.
<jo-erlend> hmm... Kanskje det er på tide å sjekke fremgangen til den linux-hommen igjen?
<geirha> freeciv og openttd har kommet seg veldig i alle fall.
<hjd> geirha: nethack er morsomt. Fortsatt beinhardt, men det er en del av moroa.
<geirha> hjd: Ja, har enda til gode å finne amuletten. :)
<hjd> hvor langt har du kommet?
<geirha> Det er et slott nedi der. Husker ikke hva det kalles. Kan ikke huske å ha kommet stort lengre enn et par nivåer under der.
<hjd> Jeg har bare såvidt kommet meg forbi byen etter gnomish mines...
<geirha> God stund siden jeg har spilt det nå.
<geirha> By etter gnomish mines? Du mener byen i gnomish mines?
<hjd> mener da å huske den er befolket av alver?
<jo-erlend> vmci.eu ser ut til å utvikle seg. Siste release 1.september i år.
<geirha> hjd: Tror gnomish mines-byen er beskyttet av alvevakter
<hjd> geirha: har du prøvd dwarf fortress forresten? riktignok strategispill, men kan minne om nethack
<hjd> geirha: hm. kan stemme. Lenge siden jeg har spilt nethack nå.
<geirha> jo-erlend: Hva er det?
<geirha> hjd: Ja, såvidt. Det var jo enda mer komplisert enn nethack. Føltes i alle fall sånn.
<jo-erlend> geirha, de skriver om heroes of might and magic 3 sånn at du kan bruke dataen fra originalspillet, men de utvikler det også videre.
<jo-erlend> eller, altså.. De lager en kompatibel klone.
<geirha> http://vmci.eu gir ikke så veldig mye assosiasjoner til heroes of might and magic :P
<jo-erlend> vcmi! :)
<hjd> geirha: jeg har såvidt prøvd det, men kom ikke så veldig langt. Det kan bli veldig bra med tiden. Fyren som lager det har vel mer eller mindre sagt at han vil først fokusere på å legge til grafikk og sånt til etter alle features er på plass.
<geirha> hjd: Spiller du nethack lokalt eller hos alt.org?
<hjd> lokalt, hvordan det?
<geirha> jo-erlend: Det minnet mer om homm, ja. :)
<jo-erlend> geirha, heh, ja, jeg kan skjønne at du ble litt forvirra :)
<geirha> Bare lurte. Litt å gøy å spille på alt.org også. Der kan du kikke på andre som spiller, og andre kan se på deg spille.
<hjd> nå nylig har jeg spilt Unkown Horizons litt og det virker lovende. Ikke pakket i Debian/Ubuntu enda, dog.
<geirha> telnet nethack.alt.org
<geirha> Fra skjermskuddene minner det om Age of Empires
<hjd> nja, jeg ville ikke akkurat sagt det. Det skal være insipirert av Anno Domini-spillene, og ifølge en kompis virket det likt.
<geirha> De har jeg ikke hørt om, men det virker som et spill som er verd å prøve. :)
<hjd> Apropos Age of Empires, jeg har ennå ikke kommet rundt til å sjekke ut 0 A.D. , men utifra videor/skjermbilder ser det veldig bra ut (spesielt til å være open source)
<jo-erlend> mhm, ja, jeg er spent på det.
<hjd> så må jeg jo nesten nevne Widelands, som er inspirert av de tidlige Settlers-spillene og er veldig bra. (Men jeg er involvert der, så jeg er nok veldig partisk :p)
<jo-erlend> hjd, å, er det enkelt å få tak i eller?
<geirha> Ah, ja, skulle til å nevne den, men husket ikke navnet.
<hjd> pakke tilgjengelig i Ubuntu, det er PPA med siste offisielle bygg til eldre Ubuntu-versjoner (bygg 16 er i Oneiric) og PPA med dev-versjon.
<hjd> jo-erlend: ^
<jo-erlend> kanskje jeg skal kikke på det da. :)
<hjd> ellers er det rimelig rett frem å kompilere selv hvis du skulle få lyst :)
<hjd> Widelands arrangerer forøvrig en spilldag hver måned, og neste er 24 september. Samler seg vanligvis en del på irc-kanalen og spiller sammen :)
<jo-erlend> det er veldig sjelden at jeg får lyst til å kompilere programvare for moroskyld. :)
<hjd> vel, det er uansett en kommando for å hente inn avhengigheter og en annen for å kompilere, så det er en overkommelig prosess. Dog, som nevnt det er pakker og PPAer tilgjenglig.
<hjd> :)
<geirha> Menne, nå har jo Plan 9 allerede begynt!
<jo-erlend> nå skal jeg se ferdig en episode av CSI også skal jeg sovne. :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-17
<Kagee> Hvordan kan jeg finne ut når en pakke siste ble oppdatert? (i dette tilfellet gnutls-bin)
<jo-erlend> i appsjapppa, for eksempel. Eller se i dpkg.log
<hjd> av deg, eller når den versjonen ble laster opp til arkivet?
<Kagee> av meg. på server.
<Kagee> *på min server*
<jo-erlend> Kagee, cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep gnutls-bin eller noe sånt?
<jo-erlend> det der er jo forresten ikke nødvendig :)
<Kagee> mm
<Kagee> ser ikke ut som om den har blitt oppdatert i det siste.
<Kagee> da er ikke det problemet.
<jo-erlend> nx4 er skikkelig lovende, synes jeg. Nokså kult at de har klart å gjøre det helt webbasert, sånn at du kan logge på desktopen med en hvilken som helst nettleser.
<jo-erlend> det er jo ikke akkurat raskt, men for endel ting kan det nok være nyttig likevel.
<Trond--> Går det ann å få Ubuntu til å koble seg raskere online når OSet starter opp? Win7 kobler seg på straks jeg er inne.
<SlimG__> Trond--: WiFi eller ethernet?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, ja. Velg "Tilgjengelig for alle brukere" når du redigerer tilkoblingen, så kobler det seg opp med systemet istedenfor når du logger inn.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, hvor velger jeg det?
<Trond--> ah fant det
<jo-erlend> Trond--, klikk på nettverksikonet og velg "rediger tilkoblinger". Så velger du tilkoblingen du vil redigere og klikker rediger. Nederst i vinduet, er det en avkrysningsboks med merkelapp "Tilgjengelig for alle brukere".
<Trond--> test
<Trond--> ble dissa når jeg skifta om
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<Trond--> disconnecta fra internett, men ikke fra irc, merkelig :)
<jo-erlend> irc bruker endel tid på å dø :)
<jo-erlend> i dobbel forstand... :)
<Trond--> jeg lurte døden moaha
<Trond--> var ikke mye hjelpe å få i #windows. noen som vet hvilke knapper jeg holder inne for å stoppe windows fra å stenge ned?
<jo-erlend> bruk knyttnevene og ta noen av gangen. :)
<Trond--> ubuntu går det greit da får jeg opp spørsmål ja/nei
<Trond--> ta hva?
<jo-erlend> glem det, jeg prøvde å være morsom.
<Trond--> Hver gang jeg åpner Text Editor åpner vinduet seg nede til venstre. Hvordan får Ubuntu til å "huske" innstillingene til alle vinduer jeg bruker?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det åpner seg nede til venstre og så maksimerer du det, eller?
<Trond--> Nei, jeg pleier ikke maksimere alle vinduer jeg bruker.
<Trond--> Text Editor er en av dem.
<Trond--> Jeg beholder størrelsen det åpner seg i så plasserer jeg det lenger oppe på skjermen og i midten.
<jo-erlend> merkelig. Hvis det er GEdit du snakker om, så skulle jo den huske sånt, trodde jeg.
<Trond--> Det er GEdit ja.
<Trond--> Jeg installerte et program som man kunne sette innstillinger til vinduer, animeringer og fiks faks, men etter jeg installerte 64-bit ville det ikke starte igjen. Kanskje GEdit blir fiksa jeg får avinstallert det programmet? Hadde jeg bare huska navnet.
<Trond--> Compiz het det.
<jo-erlend> compizconfig-settings-manager, sikkert.
<jo-erlend> compiz er det programmet som tegner og holder orden på vinduene dine. Det kjører i bakgrunnen uten å gjøre noe ut av seg ellers.
<Trond--> Mmm.. Virka ikke. GEdit starter på samme plassen. Terminal starter på samme plassen med lik vindu størrelse som GEdit.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, ah. Nei, du må ikke fjerne compiz. Da fjerner du mye og systemet ditt blir vanskelig å bruke. Installer compizconfig-settings-manager på nytt og endre innstillingene.
<jo-erlend> compiz er det som gjør at du kan flytte, minimere, maksimere, lukke og endre størrelse på vinduer, i tillegg til endel andre ting.
<Trond--> jeg får opp 4 resultater på navnet "compiz"
<jo-erlend> compizconfig-settings-manager brukes bare til å konfigurere det. Å fjerne et program fjerner aldri personlige innstillinger.
<Trond--> *OpenGL window and composition manager. *Compiz. *Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm).
<Trond--> Installerer de 3
<jo-erlend> installer ccsm
<jo-erlend> "compizconfig-settings-manager" == ccsm
<Trond--> tror ubuntu software center klikka
<Trond--> den installerte det andre for meg når jeg valgte ccsm
<Trond--> Jeg går på Control Center og trykker på CompizConfig Settings Manager, så jobbes det litt, og så skjer det ikke noe mer. Et vindu med settings skal jo åpne seg.
<lnostdal> må si jeg foretrekker metacity på gnome og kde med compositing slått av ..   noe annet blir bare surr
<Trond--> MetaCity er installert hos meg. Det følger med i installeringen av Ubuntu?
<lnostdal> vet ikke ..  antar at "classic with no effects" e.l. bruker metacity fremfor compiz
<lnostdal> ..på 11.04
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, det er jeg jammen uenig med deg i, gitt. Jeg foretrekker å bruke skjermkortet så mye som mulig til å behandle grafikk.
<lnostdal> programmer som bruker 3d går kjappere også
<jo-erlend> det er sant.
<lnostdal> grafikk på desktop er totalt triviellt ..  helt hinsides
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, det er jeg heller ikke enig med deg i.
<lnostdal> bruker ikke 1% av en kjerne på cpuen en gang .. eller bør ike
<lnostdal> (desktop gui; gtk+, qt)
<jo-erlend> men compiz 0.9.x er ikke så veldig fin enda.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, metacity følger med ja. Den brukes av Classic Ubuntu og Unity2D. Den gjør i prinsippet det samme som compiz, men uten å bruke skjermkortet og uten å støtte mer avansert grafikk.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hvis du opplever at programmer ikke starter, så kan du prøve å kjøre dem fra en terminal, så ser du hva de sier.
 * lnostdal er gjennomvåt ..   drikker en øl i båten ....    sånn btw. :>
<jo-erlend> heh, her høljer det ned. :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, med regn, altså. Jeg er edru :)
<lnostdal> ja, helt jævlig ..   elv på dekk og ned langs sidene
<Trond--> Hvordan ser jeg hva jeg kjører av alt dette? Kanskje jeg kjører noe av det dårligere siden jeg ikke får starta compizconfig?
<Trond--> Hva skriver jeg i terminalen?
<lnostdal> har du logget  inn med "classic with effects" kjører du antageligvis compiz; det er i hvert fall meningen ..    vil du teste uten compiz (altså med metacity i stedet) kan du logge ut og velge "desktop with no effects" når du logger inn
<jo-erlend> Trond--, ccsm
 * lnostdal http://grooveshark.com/s/Meet+Me+In+The+Morning/43X1Us?src=5
<Trond--> http://pastebin.com/arg70pmK
<lnostdal> taster du inn locale og trykker enter ser du hva den er satt til nå
<Trond--> http://pastebin.com/vhXW1bjP
<malin_> woho
<lnostdal> LANG=en_US.UTF-8    ..her, siden jeg har engelsk ubuntu
<lnostdal> dpkg-reconfigure locales      løser problemet ..    guesswork
<lnostdal> kanskje*
<Trond--> Jeg starta programmet Language Support og ble bedt om å installere språk fordi noe manglet. Så ville jeg installere noe norsk (bokmål), men det finnes bare i nynorsk.
<Trond--> lnostdal, hva da?
<lnostdal> sudo aptitude install locales    ?
<lnostdal> ..så kanskje     dpkg-reconfigure locales      igjen .. men rimelig snodig ..   du har endret språk o.l. nylig?
<Trond--> http://pastebin.com/VvuHZewd
<Trond--> Ja, det står US, men jeg har ikke valgt det.
<lnostdal> sudo forran
<lnostdal> "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root"
<Trond--> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<lnostdal> ok, dette finner du ut av selv
<lnostdal> <-- mer øl .. tada
<Trond--> ja jeg gjør jo det
<Trond--> o/
<Trond--> Installed Languages vinduet nekter å lukke seg
<Trond--> Merkelig det ikke finnes bokmål for 64-bit
<Trond--> Jeg gidder ikke ha nynorsk på ukedagene
<Trond--> Når Ubuntu funker er det verdens beste. Når ting er som i dag så er det verre enn søppel.
<jo-erlend>  
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-18
<Trond--> jo-erlend,  det kan se ut som at etter jeg fjerna Compiz i går og du sa at jeg skulle installere ccsm, var ikke det nok. Opengl Compiz måtte også installeres. Nå får jeg ikke opp Unity Launcheren. Dermed måtte jeg starte opp previous version av Linux.
<Trond^^> Trykka Restart i Ubuntu så skrudde maskinen seg av. Skrudde maskinen på og før den viste OS-menyen skrudde maskinen seg av. Men Compiz Opengl virka heller ikke. Har ingen Unity Launcher eller Meny linje. Kan heller ikke få frem noe ved å bruke tastaturet. Eneste reaksjonen jeg fikk var en svart ramme rundt hele wallpaper ved alt+f6.
<Trond^^> Er det compiz greiene som gjør dette eller er det Linux versjonen? Bruker eldre linux versjon nå og Ubuntu funker fint.
<lnostdal> går det i det hele tatt ann å _fjerne_ compiz-pakker uten å brekke alt som er?
<Trond^^> jeg kan avinstallere dem igjen
<Trond^^> eller skal jeg ikke prøve det?
<lnostdal> hva er målet her igjen?
<Trond^^> I denne versjonen av Linux startes det heldigvis opp med Classic. Ellers hadde jeg ikke kunne starte programmer. Starter jeg opp currently version av Linux med Ubuntu hvor jeg bruker Unity Launcher (den menyen som dukker opp til venstre på skjermen) får jeg ingenting opp. Jeg må få tilbake Unity Launcher.
<Trond^^> Det vises heller ikke den meny baren øverst på skjermen hvor det står klokke og Ubuntu logo osv. Det er også borte med Unity Launcheren.
<lnostdal> Unity bygger liksom på Compiz ..  hvis du har fjernet Compiz vil ikke Unity kjøre ....
<lnostdal> men jeg vet ikke hva problemet er eller hva du vil
<lnostdal> altså jeg ser jo det nåværende problemet, men hvordan endte du opp dit?
<lnostdal> kanskje det kan være det samme
<Trond--> De Compiz greiene fra Ubuntu Software Center jeg har installert er Compiz og Advanced Desktop Effects (ccsm).
<Trond--> Trenger jeg "OpenGL window and composition manager"?
<lnostdal> for å gjøre hva da?
<lnostdal> hvorfor fjernet du dette?
<lnostdal> eller noe som helst?
<lnostdal> er pakken ubuntu-desktop installert?
<Trond--> Jeg restartet ikke Ubuntu etter jeg fjerna noe. Dessuten var det CompizConfig jeg fjerna siden programmet ikke ville starte med 64-bit versjonen. Men jo-erlend sa jeg måtte ikke det fordi det var ccsm.
<Trond--> Det eneste jeg ikke haka av for var OpenGL window and composition manager siden jo-erlend ikke nevnte den
<Trond--> The Ubuntu-desktop system er ikke installert
<lnostdal> åssen kom du frem til at compizconfig ikke fungerte med 64bit OS?
<Trond--> det var Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm) jeg installerte for både 32-bit og 64-bit. I 32-bit startet programmet. I 64-bit starta det aldri.
<lnostdal> tror det er andre ting som har skylden i problemer på 64bit maskinen din fremfor det at den er 64bit og kjører 64bit OS
<lnostdal> dette med locale i går f.eks.
<Trond--> Hvorfor er ikke Ubuntu-Desktop System installert? Jeg installerer det
<lnostdal> ubuntu-desktop forsvinner når du fjerner pakker den er avhengig av ...
<lnostdal> ..spørsmålet er jo litt hvorfor du har fjernet pakker o.s.v.
<Trond--> Hvordan sjekker jeg at jeg har de pakkene jeg trenger?
<lnostdal> ubuntu-desktop er en grei måte å sjekke dette på ..  når den er installert, installerer den samtidig pakker du trenger
<lnostdal> ..men jeg tror du har et ganske brekt system ..
<Trond--> Så det er ikke nok med å bare installere ubuntu-desktop system?
<lnostdal> men for faen test da vel ...
<Trond--> Hva mer kan være galt?
<lnostdal> dette med locale i går
<lnostdal> f.eks.
<Trond--> Var det språk eller er det mer enn bare det=
<Trond--> ?
<lnostdal> WARNING WARNING::  DANGER DANGER::  THIS OPERAOTION WILL REMOVE UBUNTU_DESKTOP ..   sure you wanna do this?
<lnostdal> \o\  /o/   \o\   /o/   whooo-aaahh-whoooo--aaaah--whoooo-aaah!
<lnostdal> *blinken lights*
<lnostdal> yesyes, nextnextnext, acceptaccept, okok, nextnext
<lnostdal> 5-8 nye toolbars til IE, Firefox og Chrome er nå installert .. + BonziBuddy
<Trond--> it's good to be back
<Trond--> men internett starter ikke raskere for det om jeg skrudde på available to all users
<Trond--> går jeg inn der er alt grått 80% av tilfellene slik at jeg ikke kan forandre på noe
<silverarrow> noen som er flink med grub2?
<silverarrow> om jeg partisjonerer den interne hard driven, vil det forstyrre grub?
<silverarrow> jeg har grub2 angst
<lnostdal> <lnostdal> noen som kjenner til grei VPS hosting her i norge?
<lnostdal> <lnostdal> har brukt webhuset.no litt, men virker ikke som om de har så mye linux know-how tilgjengelig -- selv om de tilbyr linux på VPS
<lnostdal> eller kanskje det er tull å tenke på plassering, altså at det må være i norge....     det viktigste er vel andre ting
<jo-erlend> Sakarias driver vel med noe sånt, men såvidt jeg har forstått, er de ganske dyre. :)
<jo-erlend> kanskje han vet noe om konkurranse :)
<lnostdal> ok!
<silverarrow> hvordan ser man om file checksum er ok nå man har brent en cd?
<lnostdal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_CD
<lnostdal> ..men "en CD" kan være noe annet enn en "Ubuntu CD" som den teksten tar for seg da
<silverarrow> takk
<silverarrow> den burde funke i lubuntu også?
<lnostdal> aner ikke
<lnostdal> når du booter fra CDen er det et menyvalg som lar deg sjekke dataintegriteten på CDen ..    slik var det i hvert fall på KUbuntu
<lnostdal> ..og husker det var slik på Ubuntu også da
<silverarrow> hmm, enten ikke, eller jeg gjør noe galt
<lnostdal> ..så da går vel akkurat dét igjen på Lubuntu o.l. også
<silverarrow> ja det er det jo
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> jeg er i lubuntu, og skal sjekke en puppy linux 525
<lnostdal> åja .. uhm
<lnostdal> det blir nok noe annet
<Sakarias> lnostdal: vps... stikk ut av norge, linode er geniale
<silverarrow> men det er sant, det er en slik "sjekk cd integritet" i boot menyen
<lnostdal> kanskje dd pipet til md5sum vil fungere, silverarrow ? ..  så sammenligner du resultatet der med md5sum'en av .iso/.img filen
<silverarrow> i lubuntu også?
<lnostdal> Sakarias, ja, er vel lurest det
<Sakarias> lnostdal: iallfall hvis du ikke liker å bli flådd :P
<lnostdal> silverarrow, ja, men den sjekker vel bare "seg selv" ..  ikke andre CDer
<lnostdal> Sakarias, ja, norge virker dyrt og til tider, hm, jo, useriøst
<silverarrow> sant
<lnostdal> og/eller
<Sakarias> lnostdal: jeg kan jo seff få en selger på jobb til å ringe deg, men vi driver på et litt annet nivå enn det du trenger :P
<lnostdal> enterprise(tm)(c) liksom-liksom?
<lnostdal> :>
<Sakarias> enterprize, med HA mellom flere fysiskelokasjoner osv
<lnostdal> det hadde vært fint med en leverandør som var "begge deler" ..   starte smått, og bevege seg oppover
<Sakarias> vi startet smått.. men ble kjøpt opp...
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/172956
<lnostdal> okei
<Sakarias> lnostdal: blir dyrt, når man baserer seg på amazon sin modell, null kr i å ha, massivt dyrt å bruke :P
<Sakarias> funker fint for bedrifter, ikke så mye for privatpersoner
<lnostdal> dette er ment for bedrift, men ikke stort og fancy
<Sakarias> som sagt, sjekk ut linode... de har genial kvm løsning blant annet
<lnostdal> ..men du har rett.. noe i UK eller nederland er sikkert billigere :)
<lnostdal> ja, eller linode
<Sakarias> linode er amerikansk, men har også hosting i UK
<lnostdal> kvm? .. er det "klart" nå? ..     kun brukt xen her :)
<jo-erlend> kvm er klokkeklart. :)
<Sakarias> KVM = keyboard, video and mouse
<Sakarias> lnostdal: hater de som fant ut at de skulle kalle virtualiseringen for kvm også
<lnostdal> hehe, ja
<Sakarias> linode bruker xen
<Sakarias> minner meg på at jeg skal si opp VPSen min i tyskland
<lnostdal> KVM (keyboard, video, mouse) falt liksom litt bort etter at jeg oppdaget synergy o.l.
<jo-erlend> synergy er fine greier, altså. Ikke så veldig greit hvis du må ordne ting i bios eller liknende, men :)
<Sakarias> eller drifter rundt 3500 bokser
<Sakarias> vil ikke ha 3500 skjermer på skrivebordet mitt
<jo-erlend> det er vel bare å velge hvilken konfigurasjonsfil du bruker på serveren?
<Sakarias> "bare"
<Sakarias> det er rett og slett upraktisk
<jo-erlend> ja.. Er det problematisk?
<Sakarias> aix, solaris, windows, redhat, suse, windows... lykke til å få at dette til å snakke sammen over synergy :P
<jo-erlend> synes ikke det burde ta så mange minutter å lage noe som gjør det der automatisk.
<Sakarias> obs... windows 2 ganger ja
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, ah, men det er noe annet ja. :)
<jo-erlend> hvordan det er med aix og solaris, vet jeg ingenting om, men resten skulle vel gå greit?
<Sakarias> synergi funker fint på 3-4 maskiner, når du snakker om flere tusen maskiner, så er det upraktisk... da er kvm, rsa, drak, ilo, ssh, rdp osv mye bedre
<jo-erlend> ja, med synergy må du jo også ha skjermer. :)
<Sakarias> og gjerne noe gui på serveren
<jo-erlend> ah, ja, det er kanskje også nødvendig :)
<lnostdal> synergy er liksom laget for maskiner en har _rett_ forran seg .. slik KVM var
<Sakarias> lnostdal: meh, hørt om IP-KVM ?
<lnostdal> ja, men aldri brukt det
<jo-erlend> men det forandrer ikke at KVM var laget for maskiner man hadde i nærheten :)
<lnostdal> litt kjipt dette med clipboard ..   mulig det er kde som er svak i den sammenhengen
<Sakarias> lnostdal: bruker kvm daglig :)
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, Amazon har vel en sånn greie med at de minste maskinene er veldig billige å bruke også nå?
<jo-erlend> gratis i et år, eller noe sånt?
<Sakarias> gratis å ha ja
<Sakarias> men de faktuerer for IO mener jeg
<jo-erlend> jeg er vel litt skeptisk til de svære skyene. Jeg vil ha noen å kjefte på. :)
<SlimG_> Noen her som kan fortelle meg om gobi3000 umts modem fungerer greit i Ubuntu?
<hjd> Minner forøvrig om https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorwegianTeam/NorwegianTeamReApprovalApplication2011 hvis noen har noe å bidra med :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-10
<Kagee> malin: http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-announce/2012-September/002066.html
<malin> Kagee: takk. Skal prøve å installere den der :)
<malin> Kagee: kjørte: ./autogen.sh  så kjørte jeg make, og sudo make install  men får blå folk i youtube enda, kanskje jeg må type reboote eller noe først?
<geirha> Kagee: Med gnome-terminal fungerer ctrl+shift+u i alle fall
<geirha> Kagee: Fungerer ikke med Unity ser det ut til. I søkeboksen til dashen kommer det bare opp en boks med 0015
<geirha> malin: Du må legge til libflashplayer på kernel-linja i grub
<geirha> sudoedit /etc/default/grub  -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash libflashplayer"  ->  sudo update-grub
<geirha> ... hvis jeg skjønner e-posten Kagee lenka til korrekt
<malin> geirha: ok
<geirha> Neste gang du booter, skal da   cat /proc/cmdline   ha med libflashplayer
<malin> ok. får prøve en reboot og se jeg da :)
<RoyK> geirha: atte - hva har libflashplayer i kjernen å gjøre??
<malin> godt spørsmål
<geirha> RoyK: Ingen aning. libvdpaul, hva enn det er for noe, skrur bare på workarounden hvis det order er med i /proc/cmdline
<geirha> *libvdpau
<geirha> *ordet
<malin> men ok. skal jeg da gjøre som forklart, så reboote og se?
<RoyK> geirha: det her er jo kommandolinjeparametere sendt til kjernen - fatter ikke hva det skal ha å si for ting i userspace
<geirha> Det lastes kanskje av en modul eller noe
<geirha> "... designed by NVIDIA originally ..."
<geirha> ^ tror vi har svaret der
<RoyK> ja, eller om noe parser /proc/cmdline, noe som i tilfelle er rimelig klønete
<RoyK> :D
<malin> hm, nei, folka er enda blå
<geirha> du endret i konfigfila også?
<geirha> mulig du må justere på --sysconfdir ved autogen for at den skal lese konfigfila fra samme plass som debian pakken
<geirha> kanskje bedre om du bare patcher debian pakken
<malin> geirha: må man i tillegg ha den der /etc/adobe/mms.cfg   ?
<malin> ah. kanskje det, nei, jeg har ikke gjort noe endringer i den konfigfila i src
<malin> jeg er så bortskjemt med apt-get install......
<geirha> Jeg mener /etc/vdpau_wrapper.cfg
<geirha> Det står at du må endre litt ting i den
<malin> ah, men hvor dstår det?
<geirha> lenka til Kagee
<malin> geirha: hm, det står noe der om det?
<malin> ah, ser det nå
<geirha> ouch, nå oppdaget jeg at jeg har lest feil
<geirha> Det var /proc/self/cmdline, ikke /proc/cmdline :/
<geirha> Det betyr at grub-endringa var bortkasta
<malin> men her er /etc/vdpau_wrapper.cfg
<malin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196300/
<malin> geirha: ah....
<malin> og hvordan får man noe inn i /proc/self/cmdline   ?
<geirha> kortversjonen: det er kommandolinja som ble brukt for å starte programmet
<geirha> Antagelig trenger du ikke gjøre noe mer utover å endre i konfigfila.
<geirha> (så husk å tilbakestille grub-endringen)
<malin> men konfigfila der var som den skal såvidt jeg veit
<malin> ja...
<malin> men hva med kommandolinja som ble brukt for å starte programmet?!
<malin> hvilket program da da?
<geirha> prosessen som spiller av flash-videoer heter vel libflashplayer vil jeg anta, så når libflashplayer laster inn det vdpau-biblioteket, vil det se libflashplayer i /proc/self/cmdline
<malin> hm
<malin> ok
<malin> nå er det ikke noe i /proc/self/cmdline
<geirha> /proc/self/cmdline er forskjellig for hver prosess
<geirha> /proc/self er en symlenke til /proc/1234 hvis PIDen til prosessen er 1234
<malin> men hva gjør jeg for å få libflashplayer inn i /proc/self/cmdline ?
<geirha> og /proc/1234/cmdline  er kommandonavnet pluss alle argumentene som ble brukt til å starte prosessen med pid 1234
<geirha> malin: ingenting
<malin> ok
<malin> men da er jo alt som det skal være?
<malin> bortsett fra at det enda er blåe folk i youtubevideoene da :)
<geirha> Jeg ville logget ut og inn igjen for å være sikker
<geirha> Når en youtube-video spilles av, og du skriver i en terminal:  ps -ef | grep [l]ibflash   får du noen treff da?
<malin> nope
<geirha> hm
<malin> så veit ikke hva jeg skal gjøre jeg da )
<geirha> Har du byttet til html5 i youtube?
<malin> geirha: ja, men ikke alle videoer er i html5, men de fleste
<malin> men så harm an jo allde andre steder da. nrk, vg og db osv
<geirha> Noen som er god på git her?
<malin> nei men jeg tenkte for litt siden på at jeg ikke kunne noe om git
<Kagee> "god"
<Kagee> geirha: har du glemt alt nå, still spørsmålet, ikke metastpøsmål :)
<geirha> "god" som i: vet hvordan man kan få ut en diff av alle endringer mellom to datoer
<geirha> Kagee: Ja pokker, jeg må jo først si hei, så spørre om noen er "online"
<Kagee> indeed
<malin> geirha: man gjør
<malin> halla. jeg er geirha . noen kule folk her som kan noe om git elle?
<malin> :p
<Kagee> geirha: har du commit-hashene ?
<geirha> Vet ikke. Noe sier meg at den github-introen dekket langt mindre enn jeg hadde håpet
<geirha> kan jeg bruke fetch for å hente dem?
<Kagee> øhm ...
<Kagee> fetch er for å hente ned endringer fra andre repos
<Kagee> dersom du har clonet et git-repository, så har du full historikk
<Kagee> litt trøght å finne riktige kommander, sitter i tlf på jobb
<Kagee> men kan iallefall si hva som er feil
<geirha> Aha, så clone!=fetch. Da skal jeg sjekke git clone
<Kagee> fetch er ikke noe en nybegynner bør bruke
<geirha> der fikk jeg fyrt igang en clone. Tok lengre tid en fetch
<Kagee> jeg skjønner ikke hvordan du fikk clonet noe uten ført å fetche noe dog 0.o
<Kagee> what
<Kagee> jeg skjønner ikke hvordan du fikk fetchet noe uten først å clone noe dog 0.o
<geirha> git init, så git fetch
<Kagee> aha
<geirha> eller var det pull(?)
<Kagee> og du skal bruke kode fra noen andre?
<Kagee> kan godt hende det var pull
<geirha> nei mitt eget repo
<Kagee> geirha: la meg spørre på en annen måte, hva driver du med? :)
<geirha> har et repo på github som jeg har hentet ned på laptopen (en annen maskin enn den jeg normalt gjøre endringene på). Nå vil jeg ha en diff av de siste tre ukene
<geirha> ok, fjerna og startet på nytt med git clone
<geirha> nå fikk jeg i det minste til git log --since"3 weeks ago"
<geirha> (med en = inni der)
<geirha> og der fikk jeg diffen jeg var ute etter
<geirha> Takker :)
<Kagee> \o/
<hjd> Jeg husker ikke hvem som spurte etter video/stream sist det var Ubuntu Developer Week, men det blir mulig i morgen og til torsdag http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/09/hanging-out-with-ubuntu-developers/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=hanging-out-with-ubuntu-developers
<silverarrow> nrk funker !!??
<malin> gratulerer. du har nå fått mer ut av lisenspengene
<silverarrow> lol@
<silverarrow> på ppc maskinen altså
<silverarrow> windows maskinen har jo alltid vært greit
<silverarrow> lurer på om nrk kan ha gjort noe
<malin> mhm
<malin> nei si det
<silverarrow> eller kanskje jeg har gjort noe
<silverarrow> jeg tror ikke osx kan se nrk på powerpc lenger
<silverarrow> i hvert fall kunne ikke jeg det
<silverarrow> jeg ødela oppsettet¨
<silverarrow> !"#¤%
<silverarrow> gnome mplayer med alle mulige lib funket ikke alene
<silverarrow> jeg installerte totem og plugins for å prøve den
<silverarrow> den virket ikke
<silverarrow> man kan åpne gnome mplayer som alternative ved å double finger kikke i totem vinduet
<silverarrow> detter har ikke virket for gnome mplayer tidliger
<silverarrow> men i dag fuket det
<RoyK> har fått meg gaffel, http://www.mtbr.com/cat/suspension/2011-forks/rockshox/reba-rl/prd_453884_6762crx.aspx og et karbonstyre som sikkert funker greit, så venter jeg bare på fullt XT-sett for å sette sammen driten
 * RoyK driter litt i at det er off-topic
<malin> er viktig med off-topic av og til RoyK
<malin> I alle fall nå når vi har styra med raid :)
 * RoyK gir malin en klem ;)
<malin> takk :)
 * malin gir RoyK en klem tilbake
<RoyK> ;)
<silverarrow> roy fine greier
<silverarrow> det er jo ikke så travelt her at man ikke kan snakke
<silverarrow> litt utenom også
<RoyK> litt tung, 1740g, den gaffelen
<RoyK> skammelig
<RoyK> og hjula kommer vel på 2kg før dekk og slange
<RoyK> skammelig
<silverarrow> ja, man må nesten regne med de to kiloene, med nav og slikt
<silverarrow> man kan presse vekt om man virkelig vil
<silverarrow> det går en del penger og bruk av drill
<silverarrow> det er fint med en lett sykkel, en andre ting er enda viktigere
<silverarrow> at alt sitter stramt og fint, og funker
<silverarrow> ipenguin
<silverarrow> i1
<silverarrow> iphone
<silverarrow> iplayer
<silverarrow> bbc !!
<silverarrow> flash
<silverarrow> hva skal sykkelen din hete RoyK
<silverarrow> ibike?
<silverarrow> ;- )
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-11
<RoyK> silverarrow: sant - må kanskje ha et navn på den ;)
<silverarrow> våken+
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> nesten våken her
<geirha> http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Desktop_in_the_cloud
<malin> nice
<Brumle> Er det noen her som vet noe som helst om Canonical er aktive på kurs-fronten for Ubuntu?
<malin> blæh, man må ha silverlight for å spille av noe fra tv-norge sin nettv
<malin> jadda
<malin> når det gjelder flash og det der, så ser det ut til at det virker nå. ingen rare farger i dag i alle fall
<geirha> kanskje bare en omstart som skulle til da
<malin> hm..
<malin> elller det blir normalt på flashvideoer hos DB og VG og sånt men ikke på youtube
<malin> så da er det jo enda rarere
<JonJ> grønnskjær?
<malin> nei. alle er blåe
<malin> smurfer
<malin> også er det brunskjær ellerws
<JonJ> Jeg hadde det problemet i chrome når jeg hadde installert adobes flash manuelt. Jeg fjernet den og lot chromes innebyggede gjøre jobben og da gikk problemet bort
<malin> sånt som himmelen liksom
<malin> ja men jeg bruker opera
<malin> men om det virker alle andre steder utenom youtube, og jeg har på html5 på uyoutube, så vil problemet bli minmalt, da det er få flash-videoer når man har på html5
<sigurdga_> E: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/swt-gtk/libswt-gnome-gtk-3-jni_3.7.2-2_amd64.deb: Hashsummen stemmer ikke
<sigurdga_> er ikke så bra
<malin> :S
<si-m1> oh, glemte helt at beta av 12.10 er ute
<si-m1> *dist-upgrade*
<Kagee> slett apt-cache, update?
<si-m1> q..... something
<Kagee> w!
<si-m1> quentin tarantino
<si-m1> Quantal Quetzal
<si-m1> ugh
<si-m1> hadde vært kjekt om apt-sakene bare var 12.10
<si-m1> Må henta 1 060 MB med arkiv.
<si-m1> *gulp*
<malin> si-m1: ja, jeg har ikke tenkt over det, men er jo snart ny versjon. snart oktober :)
<si-m1> gadd ikke oppgradere før jeg fikk bekrefta at de ikke hadde tenkt å kaste seg på det waylandprosjektet
<si-m1> også glemte jeg hele greia
<si-m1> wtf. plutselig fungerer ikke ctrl+c under dist-upgrade
<si-m1> jeg som hadde tenkt å hive den inn i en screen
<si-m1> får vel satse på at det går bra uten
<malin> hm.. spennende å se hvordan 12.10 blir :)
<malin> men kanskje jeg burde oppgradere boksen til mamma fra 10.04 til 12.04 snart
<malin> selv om maskinen hennes hangler litt. skjermen er jo løsna og sånt
<si-m1> simeng@erwin:~$ lsb_release -c
<si-m1> Codename:       quantal
<si-m1> woho
<malin> :)
<malin> håper jeg kan bruke html5 på alle videoer på nett snart
<si-m1> gikk overraskende smooth
<malin> og raskt?
<si-m1> hjelper med ssd
<si-m1> kjapt å oppgradere
<malin> men noe av den magiske følelsen jeg hadde da jeg satte inn og instalerte min første Ubuntu, den er litt borte. Ting ser så pent ut og anderledes ut :)
<malin> aha, jeg har jo ssd også, så bør gå raskt her og
<malin> men har kun sata-2-kontroller
<si-m1> fint å kjøre betaversjoner av os på jobb
<malin> hm, så du kan gjøre det på jobb
<malin> men det er altså i beta og ikek noe alpha-greier altså?
<malin> og stabilitetn?
<si-m1> mener det stod at beta kom ut i forrige uke
<si-m1> ftp://ftp.uninett.no/ubuntu-iso/12.10/
<si-m1> japp
<si-m1> beta1
<si-m1> 6.sept
<malin> nice
<trench> Welcome to Ubuntu quantal (development branch) (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-11-generic i686)
<trench> har kjørt den siden 12.04 kom jeg :)
<RoyK> development branch?
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> quantal
<RoyK> funker den greit?
 * RoyK mumler noe om "Living on the edge"
 * trench mumler noe om vmare og server med 256 giga ram
<trench> vmware
<trench> må jo bruke den til noe lurt da ;)
<trench> men spise middag og stikk på nuug greiene kanskje
<RoyK> hvis du bare har én server, hvorfor ikke kvm?
<trench> jeg har flere
<trench> har en desktop med 128 giga ram også
<RoyK> tenkte mer på om du hadde flere vmware-noder
<RoyK> i klynge
<RoyK> oppsett av kvm i klynge er ikke så helt enkelt, har jeg erfart...
<trench> vi har lisenser på vmware via jobben
<trench> så derfor jeg brukte det
<Brumle> Noen herifra som skal på NUUG-møte?
<trench> tenkte å stikke innom en tur
<Brumle> weee :)
<Brumle> starter 18:30, men dukk gjerne opp litt før
 * RoyK har hatt dagen full og glemte det helt...
<trench> har akkurat kommet hjem ifra jobb ifra fredrikstad og er vel i Oslo et par min før 18:30
<trench> så om jeg kommer inn er vel bare flaks hvis jeg ikke kan sende deg en melding :)
<Brumle> trench: henger lapp på døra med tlf.nr. om døra skulle være låst
<trench> okey
 * RoyK er rimelig overraska over tilbudene til trening og kultur som ansatt hos HiOA ;)
<Kagee> Høgskolen i Oslo og Aksershus
<Kagee> ?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> https://xkcd.com/208/
<malin> lol
<geirha> <greybot> The Cult Of The Regex. This eldritch brotherhood is dedicated to the dogma that Every Problem Must Be Solved By A Regular Expression, Preferably A PCRE. They will invent ludicrous problems whose only feasible solution is a regular expression, driving all men mad.
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-12
<RoyK>  
 * RoyK er på roadshow med Dell og VMware, og burde egentlig ha sovet lenger...
<silverarrow> hei
<malin> hei silverarrow
<silverarrow> Jeg heter Arild
<silverarrow> men nicket funker fint også ;- )
<malin> ah, så fint navn du har Arild :)
<silverarrow> sier du? takk for det
<malin> jeg sa det ja :)
<silverarrow> husker du jeg sa nrk plutseling funket på den gamle iBooken?
<silverarrow> jeg har et virrvarr av media spillere og plugin pakker
<silverarrow> det  jeg tror som gjør at det funker et at gnome mplayer startert oppå totem plugins
<silverarrow> bokstaveligtalt inne i totem
<silverarrow> en lignende plugin forvirring i ubuntu og firefox gjør at gnome mplayer spiller youtube
<silverarrow> rareset, med html5 i bunn, så toten og gnome oppå der igjen
<silverarrow> selvfølgelig funker ingen av delene på ppc individuelt
<silverarrow> ?? !!
<silverarrow> Malin er et fint navn også
<silverarrow> jeg må innrømme jeg tenker på hun i Vi på Saltkråkan
<silverarrow> jeg kjenner kun en Malin til uten om deg
<malin> takk :)
<malin> prøver å lære meg litt regular expressions her
<malin> hehe, du tenker på hu :) tihi, alle gjør vel det :)
<silverarrow> sånn generelt eller software relatert?
<malin> software relatert
 * silverarrow googler regular expressions
<malin> RoyK driver å lærer meg noe perl-greier, også skal vi hente ut info om disker fra smartctl -i
<malin> for å vise det på en annen måte :)
<silverarrow> høres veldig avansert ut
<malin> ja.. :S blæh... fant en side hvor en kan prøve ut sånt på, men virker jo ikke i praksis da. typisk
<malin> http://gskinner.com/RegExr/
<Kagee> malin: http://regexpal.com/
<malin> skal sjekke ut den jeg :)
<malin> hva betyr fargekodene der inne?
<malin> gul + blått
<RoyK> silverarrow: den var ganske fin :)
 * RoyK lurer på om det er mulig å få til vettug regex highlight i vim...
<RoyK> og her bøtter det ned...
 * RoyK var ute og sykla for under 10 minutter siden
<silverarrow> du har fått den sammen?
<RoyK> ikke på den nye
<silverarrow> jeg er på vei ut nå mens det enda er litt lys
<RoyK> den henger på mekkestativet her ;)
<RoyK> den gamle trek 6000 WSD 2011-greia
<silverarrow> da er den underveis
<RoyK> tja - mangler fremdeles gir+bremser
<RoyK> og bakhjulet er ikke satt sammen
<silverarrow> ja tar litt tid fra asia
<RoyK> og framhjulet må sentreres bedre
<silverarrow> nei tyskland var det
<RoyK> gir+bremser kommer fra https://www.bike-components.de/
<silverarrow> jeg kom på den
<RoyK> malin: ding
<RoyK> silverarrow: ser ut som om den er her snart :) http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-public/set_identcodes.do?lang=de&idc=226944725499&rfn=&extendedSearch=true
<silverarrow> dhal
<silverarrow> dhl*
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> funker greit
<RoyK> dvs funker som faen sammenlikna med posten
<silverarrow> nei, mye det samme
<silverarrow> det er samme greien
<silverarrow> de leverer på døren
<RoyK> tja
<silverarrow> er du ikke hjemme, ringer de på mobil
<RoyK> sist posten skulle levere på døra, så ringte de 15 minutter før
<silverarrow> de finner ikke frem til døren din, og du må hente selv
<RoyK> eller 10
<silverarrow> ....
<silverarrow> verre enn bugs i ppc
<RoyK> og da sto jeg i telefonen, tilfeldigvis opptatt i telefonen, ellers hadde jeg vært på sykkeltur
<RoyK> så med en solid porsjon flaks, fikk jeg tinga på døra
<malin> var det en lang sykkeltur RoyK ?
<RoyK> den i dag?
<RoyK> bare sykla fra jobben, innom legen, og hjem
<RoyK> ei lita oppovermil
<RoyK> malin: du må escape ut ,
<RoyK> glemte det
<malin> ok
<RoyK> og Data::Dumper trenger du ikke mer
<RoyK> brukte den bare til debug
<RoyK> silverarrow: hva slags bugs?
<silverarrow> ppc bugs eller spedisjon bugs?
<RoyK> pepese
<silverarrow> ingen browser plugin funker smertefritt for nettleserne
<silverarrow> firefox i hvert fall som egentilg er fin
<silverarrow> html5 gikk til og med ut
<silverarrow> gnash funker bare med midori for den er "ikke"-mozilla
<silverarrow> default setup gnome mplayer - gecko media player funker ikke
<silverarrow> vel, delvis om man installerer 1.0.6 pakker
<silverarrow> Totem funker ikke
<silverarrow> cd booter ikke på G4 maskiner
<silverarrow> , de gjør det men en liten sudo kommando i preboot fasen, men det tar jo en stund får man finner ut av alt slikt
<silverarrow> alt er egentilg bare småplukk om det var noen lyse hoder som satt seg ned å så på det
<RoyK> problemet er vel bare at det er ganske få som gidder å gjøre noe med G4-ting når det koster noen hundrelapper for en intel- eller amd-basert maskin som løper i små sirkler rundt en g4 ;)
<silverarrow> sant
<silverarrow> vel,  hvem kjøper maskiner til noen 100 lapper?
<RoyK> tja - folk på bruktmarkedet
<silverarrow> jeg kjøper ikke gamle maskiner
<silverarrow> men jeg kan bruke litt penger i oppgradering om det er mulig
<silverarrow> ny hd, litt mer ram eller cpu om den lar seg
<silverarrow> gamle maskiner daler ned av og til
<silverarrow> for eksempel, jeg har en HP pavilion core2duo maskin, helt grei men med brist i skjermen
<silverarrow> den går gjerne på bosset
<silverarrow> et koster 500 kr for ny skerm og en masse skruing
<silverarrow> den vil funke med det meste
<silverarrow> men den bråker i forhold til dem g amle ibooken
<silverarrow> derfor er en G4 fin å skrive på
<silverarrow> de nye ultrabookene er ofte stille
<silverarrow> macbook pro
<silverarrow> samsung har stille maskiner
<silverarrow> men det er nye maskiner,
<silverarrow> ikke mer enn et par år
<RoyK> må finne navn på sykkel
<RoyK> den er svart, og svart, med bittelittegranne rødt i nav og på kantene
<silverarrow> da må eventuell skrift være i rødt
<silverarrow> eventuelt gull her og der
<RoyK> blir bare svart og rødt
<RoyK> ikke noe kødd ;)
<RoyK> svart og gyllenrødt
<RoyK> != rosa
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> rt og rødt blir fint
<silverarrow> det var en nede i gaten her som fikk bygget racer sykkel i karbon, den var helt rød ramme
<silverarrow> han kom inn på sykkelverkstedet for å få hjelp med girene og kranken tror jeg det var
<RoyK> svarte eiker, svarte felger, nav type http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=60993
<RoyK> i rødt
<RoyK> gaffelen er svart, med noe plastiktape som jeg tenker å ta av
<RoyK> fet nok gaffel, Rock Shox Reba RACE Air PopLoc 100 mm
<RoyK> men vil ha det anonymt
<silverarrow> det er fint uten skrift også
<silverarrow> nesten ingen sykler er uten reklame
<malin> så det er langt mellom de reklamefrie syklene?
<RoyK> om den skal ha noen besmykning, så blir det av ei venninne av meg som tegner
<RoyK> malin: de finnes knapt - alt har jo et merke
<RoyK> malin: kjøper du en sykkel fra Trek, står det TREK på den overalt
<silverarrow> ja, det står jo alltid dbs, canon, ett eller annet sånt
<silverarrow> lol
<RoyK> litt greit å ha en sykkel hvor det ikke står noe ;)
<RoyK> http://terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1450343
<silverarrow> jeg kjøpte en gang en brukt everest, med klistremerke fra sykkelverkstedet lol
<silverarrow> ny sykkel er øy
<RoyK> øy!
<silverarrow> lol
<RoyK> blir kanskje litt mer gøy den gangen her
<RoyK> har aldri bygd noe sjøl før
<silverarrow> ja en bokstav forsvant
<malin> jepp, nei, jeg skjønte jo det i grunn :)
<RoyK> sykkelen kommer på litt under 10k og en tilsvarende med samme vekt/utstyrsgruppe vil nok komme på minst 25k
<malin> også må du vel regne med antall timer du har brukt på jobben også?
<silverarrow> kjempedyr sykkelt altså
<malin> som kunne vært brukt til annet
<malin> men om en liker å gjøre det, så er det null stress
<silverarrow> som å vaske opp eller se tv
<RoyK> malin: nei, jeg har nok tid ;)
<RoyK> sørfe på nettet
<silverarrow> lol
<malin> :)
<RoyK> hadde jeg hatt kjerring og unger og bikkje og sånt, hadde jeg nok kjøpt meg en fet sykkel eller gitt faen og brukt den jeg har
<RoyK> menmen - nå har jeg ikke sånt, men jeg har mye tid ;)
<RoyK> tid koster ikke penger
<silverarrow> jeg synes det blir litt for dyrt med 25 tusen
<RoyK> spørs hvor opptatt du er av sykkel
<malin> mhm :)
<silverarrow> sant
<RoyK> det er mange som betaler det doble av det
<RoyK> eller tredoble
<malin> ja :)
<silverarrow> men karbonrammer  blir skjelden gammel
<silverarrow> 2 år 3 ?
<malin> nei, de når ikke pensjonsalderen?
<RoyK> silverarrow: {{citation needed}}
<silverarrow> malin hadde hatt den lenge, men du er gutt RoyK
<RoyK> silverarrow: heh - jeg kjører hardt, men det betyr ikke at malin ikke kjører hardt
<RoyK> silverarrow: og ei karbonramme er sterk
<RoyK> silverarrow: den er sprøere og tåler mindre grussprut og slag, men tåler godt å brukes
<silverarrow> nei, malin er jo rene hardhausen
<malin> jeg kjørte jo itt hardt ned fra ullevållsetra... :D
 * RoyK synes malin er en rimelig habil syklist som gir på ganske godt, selv på dårlig grus
<malin> :$
<malin> var noen partier det var litt skummelt på
<malin> men takk takk :)
<RoyK> malin: du var bittelittegranne pingle på ankerveien, menmen ;)
<RoyK> men etter å ikke ha syklet mer enn en liten måned, funker det ;)
<malin> RoyK: ja...
<silverarrow> ankerveien den synes  til å med bear grylls er litt skummel?
<RoyK> bear what?
<RoyK> ankerveien, den stubben fra songsvann til maridalen, den er jo bare dritskøy
<RoyK> peise på!
<silverarrow> den er en engelsk fyr som er på tv av og til
<RoyK> jaha, da vet han nada om sykling ;)
 * RoyK må bli tøff nok til å sykle sti hardt på hardtail
<RoyK> på fulldempa funker det fint, men er litt pingle på hardtail....
<RoyK> men - den nye karbongreia, hva den nå blir hetende, blir nok arvtager etter trek-en
<RoyK> type, rask på asfalt og grus og kanskje litt sti
<RoyK> silverarrow: lurer litt på hvilken del av ankerveien du tenker på... Peder Anker bygde veien fra Sørkedalen til Maridalen (IIRC) for å frakte jernmalm, men den stubben jeg snakker om, er 2km lang og går fra Songsvann til Maridalen, og er ikke spesielt skummel
<silverarrow> jeg heter arild
<silverarrow> nå må jeg liksom leve med det nicket l
<RoyK> jau, og jeg heter roy :P
<RoyK> bergensarar som ikkje kan å skrive på eiga mål, på nynorsk, høyrt om slikt...
<RoyK> nei - seint - god natt folkens
<silverarrow> bergensere skriver ikke nynorsk
<silverarrow> de får det ikke til lol
<silverarrow> vi sier eg og ikkje, men der stopper det
<RoyK> tja - Kristine Tofte er forfatter og skriver bra
<RoyK> selv om hun roter litt med kjønn og enkelte bøyninger (og blånekter når jeg sier noe om det)
<RoyK> mulig hun har fått en og annen kommentar om det tidligere ;)
<malin> men ja, Bergensere skriver sjeldent nynorsk, men jeg tror pappa haddedet på skolen, men mulig jeg tar feil. Han skriver i alle fall på bokmål
<malin> han er Bergenser
<RoyK> men - natt
<RoyK> sove
<RoyK> zzz
<silverarrow> tror ikke jeg har hørt kristine tofte snakke, har jeg?
<RoyK> det har jeg
<RoyK> noen ganger
<RoyK> kav bergenser
<silverarrow> hun bor vist på stord
<silverarrow> der er de striler
<silverarrow> men bydialekten har spredd seg
<silverarrow> det er ting bergensere bare ikke sier, og de som er vokst opp i de yngste byggefeltene utenfor bergen kommune, kan være veldig nær bergensk, men med noen uventede vendinger
<silverarrow> haha, du kjenner ikke igjen bergensk om den hopper opp og biter den i armen RoyK
<silverarrow> kvart, håpe i presens, itkje,
<silverarrow> heima
<silverarrow> veke
<silverarrow> skulen
<silverarrow> da viktigste
<malin> hm. det der virker ikke Bergensk
<malin> RoyK har lagt seg, det skal jegogså nå. trøtt
<malin> natti til alle Ubuntu-likere
<malin> :)
<silverarrow> god natt malin
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-13
<RoyK>  
<WASD> Linux är bättre än windows
<RoyK> ja, og volvo er bedre enn saab
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> hellige kriger ;)
<WASD> :)
<P3n|sXpert> Tjenare
<WASD> Hei P3n|sXpert
<RoyK> hej
<P3n|sXpert> Hejsan
<P3n|sXpert> Jag gillar Debian. Det är ett fantastiskt operativesystem
<RoyK> vi invaderes av svensker!
<P3n|sXpert> oops, operativ
<RoyK> joda, debian er fint
<RoyK> og ubuntu er jo basert på debian
<RoyK> samme base osv
<WASD> japp
<P3n|sXpert> Jajamän
<RoyK> på tide å få til litt etisk rensning, få ut svenskene - de vil jo sende assange til usa :P
 * RoyK skoyar bara
<WASD> Danmark är det sämsta landet
<RoyK> vel
<RoyK> sverige har avslutta saken mot assange, men vil ikke love å ikke utlevere ham til usa
<RoyK> det stinker ganske mye
<WASD> Inte mitt fel
<RoyK> nope
<RoyK> norge hadde sannsynligvis gjort det samme
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> vel
<RoyK> vet ikke
<WASD> breivik använde windows
<RoyK> ja, men han hadde nok ikke vært en bedre mann om han brukte linux
<WASD> lite i alla fall
<RoyK> nei
<WASD> Åker ni med NSB tåg?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> men hvorfor spør du?
<WASD> Jag åker med dem ibland. De åker från Göteborg där jag bor.
<WASD> De är mycket finare än våra tåg.
<dusthillguyx> Jeg trenger ubuntu før min snopp
<dusthillguyx> I didn't mean to offend anyone by saying that.
<RoyK> lol
<WASD> Jag tycker att Ole Ivars gör bra musik.
<WASD> Som den här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P01hRhD0NGQ
<vlt> OT: Hva betyr «før min snopp» på engelsk (eller på tysk)?
<WASD> "for my penis"
<vlt> WASD: Takk.
<vlt> Hvorfor "før", ikke "for"?
<WASD> Han kunde kanske inte norska
<vlt> OK
<WASD> Finska är ett konstigt språk
<RoyK> svenska är noggrant konstigt ochså för manga här inne
<sigurdga> vi skjønnær jo va 'rem siær
<P3n|sXpert> Om ni pratar svenska så förstår jag er bättre. Jag kommer från england och förstår lite svenska
<sigurdga> P3n|sXpert: det var bare litt lokal dialekt for å forvirre deg mer
<P3n|sXpert> hah hah
<RoyK> svensk og norsk er jo strengt tatt bare dialekter
<RoyK> skandinaviske språk er ganske like
<WASD> men inte finska
<RoyK> det er større forskjell mellom østnorsk og vestnorsk enn det er mellom østnorsk og svensk
<WASD> och vissa ord i norska och svenska är helt olika
<RoyK> WASD: finsk er ikke nordisk
<WASD> åh, jag tänkte att finland var en del av norden
<RoyK> norden, ja, men språket er ikke nordisk
<WASD> okej
<RoyK> nordisk == nord-germansk
<RoyK> finsk er finsk-ugrisk, en liten språkstamme som finnes i få land
<RoyK> på samme måte som at nord-germansk er et germansk språk i språkstammen av indo-europeiske språk
<RoyK> med andre ord er urdu nærmere norsk og svensk enn finsk er
<WASD> okej. Jag är intresserad av språk men jag kan inte sånt där
<sigurdga> norsk er nærmere farsi (tror jeg det var) enn finsk
<RoyK> farsi er også indoeuropeisk
<sigurdga> RoyK: takk :)
<RoyK> alle kjente europeiske språk er indoeuropeiske, bortsett fra baskisk, som ikke har noe kjent opphav
<malin> hm.. er ungarsk, estlandsk og finsk også indoeuropeiske?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> estisk
<WASD> Jag lär mig holländska också
<RoyK> og de samiske språkene
<sigurdga> de finsk-ugriske er nettopp: finsk, samisk, estisk, og ungarsk pluss et par små minoritetsspråk i russland
<sigurdga> WASD: Hoe gaat het?
<WASD> goed
<WASD> Ik ben een film aan het kijken
<WASD> Kan jij ook nederlands?
<RoyK> talar einhvar hérna íslensku?
<WASD> tungur knivur
<sigurdga> Ik kan het lezen, maar niet schrijven …:p
<WASD> Ja lezen is makkelijker
<RoyK> tror vi holder oss til norsk ;)
<WASD> Veel woorden zijn zoals Zweeds
<sigurdga> RoyK: prøvde å tenke ut hvordan man skreiv at man bare kan enkeltord, men kan forstå tekst noen ganger :p
<sigurdga> WASD: Ja, en noors
<RoyK> sigurdga: ja, men grammatikk er litt av greia også
 * RoyK gjetter at sigurdga har vært på røyketur i amster noen ganger
<sigurdga> RoyK: det er du som er RoyKeren her
<RoyK> ;)
<WASD> holländsk grammatik är korkad
<RoyK> ja, og norsk gramatikk er totalt på bærtur
<sigurdga> WASD: neida, ganske likt norsk
<sigurdga> haha
<WASD> mer så än engelska i alla fall
<sigurdga> WASD: kan du litt tysk også?
<RoyK> helt til man ser på islandsk grammatikk, så blir alt så mye bedre
<RoyK> engelsk er ei smørje
<sigurdga> RoyK: eller finsk? hvor mange kasus var det der?
<WASD> sigurdga: Jag lärde mig det i grundskolan men minns bara lite av det
<RoyK> sigurdga: 16, 15 aktive
<RoyK> sigurdga: men det er konsistent
<sigurdga> RoyK: ja, det gjør det jo litt lettere
<RoyK> sigurdga: ingen preposisjoner, ikke noe kødd
<RoyK> problemet blir når du blander preposisjoner og kasus
<sigurdga> tror det går an å si "det lille røde huset i skogen" med ca ett ord på fisnk
<sigurdga> finsk
<RoyK> og norsk var jo et godt og greit kasusspråk med sine 4-6 kasus for tusen år siden
<RoyK> og så kom danskene og ga oss bank
<RoyK> og så ble norsk en reseverdansk
<sigurdga> WASD: om du kan litt norsk/svensk og tysk, er det veldig lett å lære seg nederlansk
<RoyK> og så tok vi tilbake språket vårt, type, as if
<RoyK> og så ble det bare ei smørje
<WASD> sigurdga: Ja jag har lärt mig det i över ett år. Det gjorde det mycket enklare i början.
<sigurdga> RoyK: min foreleser i diakron lingvistikk sa konsekvent "moderne norsk" og "fornorsket dansk" om de to norske målformene
<WASD> Man kan förstå lite utan att ens ha lärt sig det.
<sigurdga> WASD: jeg fikk inn nederlansk radio da jeg bodde litt lenger sør i landet, så jeg hørte på nyheter og sånt
<RoyK> sigurdga: ja, og det er riktig, med unntak av enkelte dialkter som har forblitt
<RoyK> sigurdga: det er noen i østerdalen og noen i vest som holder på gamle kasusbøyninger og som er ganske rike
<WASD> sigurdga: Tal är ganska svårt att förstå. Jag har börjat med det nytt och om de inte pratar långsamt och tydligt så förstår jag inte mycket.
<sigurdga> oppdal også og "inst i gudbrandsdala"
<sigurdga> WASD: jeg kan ofte forstå nederlendere som ikke vet at jeg hører etter
<WASD> Det är kul :)
<WASD> (gøy)
<WASD> Har du lärt dig det länge?
<sigurdga> Det er lenge siden jeg prøvde å lære meg det. Lånte kassetter(!) med bøker på biblioteket.
<WASD> Jag har lärt mig det på internet på olika sätt. Bland annat ljudböcker
<sigurdga> Lydbøker er smart, ja
<sigurdga> Jeg bør prøve det.
<sigurdga> WASD: du skriver forresten veldig bra svensk. har du brukt lang tid på å lære det?
<sigurdga> unnskyld, det var ikke du som var engelsk
<sigurdga> da er det ikke så rart
<sigurdga> (merkelig)
<P3n|sXpert> Kuken min
<WASD> Ja det är P3n|sXpert som är engelsk
<sigurdga> ja
<sigurdga> jeg gikk visst litt i surr her, skjedde så mye på en gang
<P3n|sXpert> PENIS FOREVER!!! !!! !!!
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-14
<em> hallo
<RoyK> EHLO
<geirha> HAI
<malin> Hai
<geirha> CAN HAS STDIO?
<malin> er dette Japansk?
<geirha> Det er lolcode
<geirha> http://lolcode.com
<malin> ah
<RoyK> http://www.tlc-systems.com/babbage.htm
<RoyK> fine språket ;)
<citoyen> hihi
<malin> noen som har oopplevd at museklikk og sånt plutselig ikke lengere virker i weechat?
<RoyK> det er vel ikke weechat, men terminalen...
<RoyK> eller roter jeg nå? er det ikke weechat du bruker på denne her?
<geirha> Alle språk burde hatt en ALMOST EQUALS-operator
<malin> RoyK: jeg bruker weechat på irc.karlsbakk.net
<malin> tror det skjedde etter jeg måtte drepe meg selv fordi backlogg ikke virket i terminalen mer og den da ikkemonterte hjemmmeområdet mer
 * RoyK synes ikke malin skal drepe seg selv
<RoyK> killall -1 -u $USER?
<malin> nei, men tja, det var sånn killall -9 -u malin
<malin> ah, kanskje -1 er nok
<RoyK> -9 er vel unødvendig ;)
<RoyK> SIGHUP bør holde
<malin> ok
<malin> jeg er litt brutal generlet når jeg dreper prosesser, da blir det ofte med -9 :$
<malin> men hjelper kanskje å starte opp weechat på nytt
<malin> kan prøve det
<RoyK> k
<geirha> med -9 gir du ikke prosessen(e) mulighet til rydde opp
<RoyK> geirha: prøv igjen ;)
<geirha> med -9 gir du ikke prosessen(e) mulighet til rydde opp
<RoyK> malin: SIGKILL tar prosessen ut av prosesstabellen
<malin> ja, det hjalp det
<malin> ah
<geirha> SÃ¥ da risikerer du at tilstanden til applikasjonen er korrupt neste gang
<malin> da lærte jeg noe nytt
<malin> så fra nå av -1 :)
<geirha> -15
<RoyK> malin: kill alene er SIGTERM (-15)
<RoyK> burde funke, eller -1, SIGHUP
<malin> ok
<RoyK> kanskje ikke -11, SIGSEGV :þ
<RoyK> hm... http://gizmodo.com/5943238/helium+filled-hard-disks-less-drag-more-storage
<RoyK> int-e-re-ss-ant
<RoyK> sju plater i en 3,5"-disk, det må bli rimelig tett... eller disken blir kanskje tykkere?
<malin> ja, jeg tror de er blitt noe tykkere, men drev jo med noen gamle disker i sommer og de var jo ikke sååå mye tynnere, men mye lettere
<RoyK> det som veier noe, er jo platene
<RoyK> så en liten disk *er* faktisk lettere ;)
<RoyK> dvs, på disker som spinner raskere, 10k eller 15k, så er det jo en mye mer solid konstruksjon og laget mer for å lede ut varme, så de veier jo litt
<malin> mhm
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-15
<P3n|sXpert> PENIS FOREVER!!! !!! !!!
<Mathias> hva f?
<malin> jøss. hva var det der? i natt
<Mathias> aner ikke
<RoyK> han har bjeffa det der tidligere
<Mathias> kjedelig han er da :\
<RoyK> mhm
<P3n|sXpert> Hej
<P3n|sXpert> Använder ni XFCE?
<malin> nej
<WASD> unity kanske?
<P3n|sXpert> Jag gillar inte unity
 * RoyK synes unity funker greit
<WASD> Jag använder Openbox
<P3n|sXpert> "synes". Ett intressant ord
<WASD> Jag tror det betyder "tycker"
<P3n|sXpert> Aa
<RoyK> det er noen små forskjeller mellom våre skandinaviske språk ;)
<RoyK> som ei jeg kjenner fortalte, hun hadde fått invitasjon til 70-årslag fra sin svenske bestemor, og sendte svar om hun dessverre ikke hadde anledning til å komme
<RoyK> "anledning" betyr "möjlighet"
<RoyK> ;)
<RoyK> bestemora ble litt lei seg...
<WASD> Det svenska ordet "anledning" är "reason" på engelska
<RoyK> ja, vet
<WASD> och "möjlighet" är "opportunity/possibility"
<RoyK> mhm
 * RoyK forstår svensk rimelig godt ;)
<WASD> Så din text lät konstig för mig
<WASD> jag vill bli bättre på norska :)
<RoyK> "anledning" på *norsk* betyr "möjlighet" på *svensk*
<WASD> Jag åker NSB tåg minst en gång per vecka och ska försöka prata med norskar när jag gör det.
 * RoyK har måttet prate svensk flere ganger i Stockholm, der er det nok av folk som svarer nordmenn på engelsk om vi snakker norsk...
<WASD> haha
<WASD> nordmenn = norskar?
<RoyK> norbaggar?
<WASD> norwegian people
<RoyK> noe sånt
<WASD> okej
<P3n|sXpert> vad tycker ni om danska?
<WASD> det är det sämsta språket
<RoyK> møtte ei dame her om dagen fra Åland - fin dialekt :)
<WASD> de pratar svenska va?
<WASD> eller finska, jag vet faktiskt inte
<RoyK> joda, svensk
<RoyK> men en fin dialekt av svensk ;)
<WASD> okej, jag har inte hört den
<RoyK> ikke hardt og stygt som stockholm
<RoyK> minner nesten litt om norrlänsk
<WASD> norrländska låter fint
<RoyK> mhm
 * RoyK forbanner tollvesenet høyt og hellig
<RoyK> skulle ha fått gir og bremser og krank og sånt for flere dager siden :(
<winb> http://nettradio.nrk.no/default.php?&kanal=P2NoYW5uZWw9bnJrLXAypHN0YXJ0PTIwMTItMDktMDhUMTglM0EwNSUzQTAwpGVuZD0yMDEyLTA5LTA4VDE5JTNBMDAlM0EwMKR0aXRsZT1RbXgxWlhOQmMzbHNaWFE9pGlubj0wpHV0PTCkYml0cmF0ZT0=
<winb> Jeg sliter med å få spilt av i firefox med gecko-mediaplayer
<winb> Finnes det noe løsning eller andre alternativer
<winb> Jeg bruker xubuntu hvis det er av relevans
<WASD> det funkar inte för mig i chromium heller
<RoyK>  
<Mathias> tullskrapet skal vel ha 300 kroner for raspberry pien min :P
<WASD> Mathias: min kostade totalt 350 svenska kronor inklusive skatt och frakt
<WASD> så det är väl ungefär samma
<Mathias> staten a/s, tar dine penger og gir det til andre
<WASD> japp
<WASD> skatt är stöld
<Mathias> får en del tilbake da :P
<WASD> hur mycket kostar en vanlig pizza i norge?
<Mathias> hva slags pizza?
<WASD> här är det ofta 55-70 svenska kronor
<Mathias> frossent tull?
<WASD> kebabpizza eller caprichosa eller något
<WASD> Jag har hört att det är dyrt i norge
<RoyK> skatt er tilskudd til samfunnet
<RoyK> ikke "stöld"
<RoyK> uten skatt, ville vi ha vært like fattige som spania
<WASD> "stöld" är att ta något från någon mot deras vilja
<WASD> ofta under hot eller våld
<RoyK> ja, og skatt er ikke det
<WASD> staten hotar oss med fängelse om vi inte betallar skatten
<RoyK> ok, WASD, om du knekker et bein eller går på trynet i fylla, betaler du heller 100000 for å få retta opp skadene, eller vil du heller betale litt skatt?
<RoyK> jævla idioter som tror at alt er gratis
<WASD> Jag håller med dig på den punkten. Men jag anser fortfarande att skatt är stöld
<RoyK> nei, det er ikke det
<RoyK> det er en samfunnsmessig betaling for hva du får tilbake
<WASD> jo, jag kanske inte vill ge mina pengar men tvingas göra det under statens hot
<WASD> Det kan det också vara
<RoyK> ok, gift deg med Siv Jensen og bli happy happy joy joy
<WASD> jag vet inte vem det är
<RoyK> jeg er dritlei av folk som tror at alt skal være gratis
<WASD> Jag tycker inte så
<WASD> jag tycker bara att skatt är stöld
<P3n|sXpert> Jag tror att alt skal være gratis
<RoyK> ok, the penis guy is back again
<RoyK> WASD: da bør du forklare det grundig
<WASD> Jag vill inte ge bort mina pengar. Någon hotar mig om jag inte ger bort dem. Det är stöld
<RoyK> det er ikke å stjele, det er å samle inn til folket
<WASD> Men om en tjuv tar dina pengar och samlar in det till folket, är det inte stöld då?
<RoyK> om du ikke forstår forskjellen, så vil jeg invitere deg til en tur i parken hvor jeg kan slå deg ned og vise det hva tyveri er
<P3n|sXpert> Jag vill inte betala skatter. Jag vill ha mera pengar för mig själv
<WASD> Men om du sedan ger mina pengar till folket, är det inte tyveri då?
<malin> så kanalen er tatt over av svensker som ikke vil betale skatt?
<WASD> Jag har aldrig sagt att jag inte vill betala skatt. Jag säger bara att det är stöld (tyveri)
<malin> null skatt også kan staten betale alt for oss
<malin> finn 1 feil
<WASD> Det säger jag inte heller emot
<WASD> "Skatt är stöld" är allt jag har påstått
<malin> tja. syntes ikke det er tyveri med skatt
<malin> men om det er tyveri, så burde det vel slutte helt. Plutselig koster det 100000 av egen lomme når du havner på sykehuset osv
<RoyK> tror noen med +o bør kaste ut WASD
<RoyK> WASD: og du tar så latterlig feil
<malin> men har hodepine og orker ikke kaste bort tida på sånt tull
<RoyK> WASD: skatt er ikke tyveri, det er pengeinnsamling for fellesskapet
<WASD> Det också
<RoyK> WASD: du er nok en som vil tro på at du lever evig
<WASD> Om ni inte vill att jag ska prata om det mer så säg bara till. Ingen behöver kickas
<RoyK> du, WASD, stikk
<WASD> Okej, jag ska inte prata mer om det
<RoyK> bare stikk
<RoyK> vi trenger ikke sånne som deg her
<WASD> Jag ska sluta
<RoyK> bara stick
<WASD> Jag vill gärna vara kvar här
<WASD> men ska inte prata om det mer
<RoyK> vi har inte behov för idioter här
<malin> #e som ikke liker å betale skatt setter visst pris på alt de får mer eller mindre gratis av staten. rart det der
<RoyK> malin++
<P3n|sXpert> Jag vill inte sticka
<P3n|sXpert> Men jag vill också inte betala skatt
<RoyK> vi trenger en op for å få kasta ut idioter
<P3n|sXpert> Jag trenger slippa betala skatt
<RoyK> P3n|sXpert: /part
<P3n|sXpert> Ah heck man
<P3n|sXpert> Jag är ledsen, jag menade inte att göra er arga
<malin> P3n|sXpert: ikke klage den dagen ingen betaler skatt og tur til doktorn koster 1000 kr for en time. Skole 90000 kroner pr elev, pr år som foreldrene må betale osv
<P3n|sXpert> Jag måste gå nu.
<P3n|sXpert> Vi ses ikväll. Hej så länge.
<malin> så leit....
<RoyK> ja, stikk
<malin> *ironi
<WASD> Jag håller med er
<RoyK> egentlig litt fint å være kvitt sånne som ham
<malin> ja :) man må vel ha iq på under 70 for ikke å skjønne at man må ha noe form for skatt i et samfunn
<RoyK> ;)
<malin> ante ikke jeg hadde op her
<P3n|sXpert> Jag gillar att röka pipa
<P3n|sXpert> Vad tycker ni om det här? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFzRigSk_o0
<RoyK> jag gillar at kasta ut idioter
<P3n|sXpert> :(
<P3n|sXpert> Hej då
<RoyK> testing one two
<malin> virka det ja
<RoyK> malin: bare prøv /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-no
<WASD> Nu slipper vi idioterna
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> instant kick
<WASD> Jag ska gå och lägga mig nu, gonatt
<malin> kickban?
<RoyK> malin: og så bare /mode -o malin
<malin> ah....
<malin> kult
<RoyK> tror ikke vi trenger ban enn så lenge
<RoyK> kick kan funke greit
<malin> nei :)
<malin> men jeg er stuptrøtt og trenger litt masse søvn. skjønnhetssøvn veit du
<RoyK> pakistansk mat i morra i sekstida?
<malin> oi
<RoyK> :)
<malin> RoyK: ja :)
<malin> natta
<RoyK> natti
<dusthillguy> Hi, I was here as "p3n|sXpert" a while ago. I said a few silly things like "I don't think we should pay taxes" and etc. I want to be clear that I was only joking when I said that stuff
<dusthillguy> Of course, we need to pay taxes, for many different reasons
<dusthillguy> I won't say any more stupid stuff
<RoyK> dusthillguy: bare oppfør deg pent
<RoyK> så går det greit
<dusthillguy> OK
<dusthillguy> DBZ FOREVER!!! !!! !!!
<RoyK> det var noe om å oppføre seg, da...
<RoyK> jævla idiot
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-16
<malin> oi. netspit
<Mathias> RoyK: hva med +b *.adsl.metronet.co.uk eller noe i den duren? :p
<silverarrow> hei
<Mathias> hei
<Mathias> :P
<silverarrow> hvordan går det
<silverarrow> prøver å installere lubuntu dailies
<hjd> silverarrow: quantal snapshot mener dy?
<hjd> *du
<silverarrow> ja omtrent
<silverarrow> beta 2 er rett rundt hjørne tror jeg
<Mathias> husker sist gang jeg kjørte beta :P
<Mathias> endte ikke bra :s
<hjd> Beta2 kommer den 27. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<hjd> Noen som har en cd e.l. i nærheten og to minutter til å sjekke en ting?
<Mathias> nope :s
<RoyK> Mathias: kanskje litt i overkant
<Mathias> mja :P
<malin> hjd: jeg har kanskje en minnepinne
<RoyK> hm... vil patrickm@*.adsl.metronet.co.uk kunne funke i +b?
<malin> hjd: men spørs jo hva du vil teste
<Mathias> RoyK: hvis du kun vil banne dusthillguy ja
<hjd> malin: Takk, men tror det må være cd/dvd/el. Jeg har litt vanskeligheter med å kopiere plater i Brasero, og jeg prøver å finne ut om flere har samme problemet.
<malin> ah, jeg har hatt problemer med det før, så jeg brukte k3b i stedet, men tror det gikk fint sist jeg prøvde brasero, men har ingen dvd/cd for hånden desverre
<malin> også skal jeg snart inn til Oslo en tur
<Mathias> hjd: jeg har 90 ubrukte cder :P
<hjd> Ok, for å forklare det egentlige problemet: Brasero -> Kopier plate -> Velg plate som skal kopieres. Stasjonen min dukker opp i den nedtrekkslisten som den skal, men når jeg prøver å velge den ender den opp som ikke valgt igjen. Jeg kommer derfor ikke videre.
<hjd> Jeg startet brasero fra terminalen, men det kommer ingen feilmeldinger eller lignende underveis.
<silverarrow> jeg har cd
<silverarrow> hjd, fremdeles aktuelt?
<Mathias> [13:14:47] < hjd> Ok, for å forklare det egentlige problemet: Brasero -> Kopier plate -> Velg plate som skal kopieres. Stasjonen min dukker opp i den nedtrekkslisten  som den skal, men når jeg prøver å velge den ender den opp som ikke valgt igjen. Jeg kommer derfor ikke videre.
<Mathias> [13:16:11] < hjd> Jeg startet brasero fra terminalen, men det kommer ingen feilmeldinger eller lignende underveis.
<Mathias> vil tro det
<silverarrow> jeg kan brenne i brassero
<silverarrow> musikk og iso
<Mathias> hjd: husket å fyre opp i debug?
<silverarrow> skal se om jeg har noe å brenne
<silverarrow> hva som helst for test ?
 * Mathias løfter på skuldrene
<silverarrow> kanskje hjd kommer tilbake
<hjd> Hei igjen. Mathias: jeg var ikke klar over at brasero hadde en debugmodus før nå.
<Mathias> :O
<hjd> Jeg fant en merkelig workaround nå dog; hvis jeg åpner dialogen før jeg setter inn platen, blir stasjonen automatisk valgt og jeg kan kopiere den uten problemer. Jeg kan ikke skjønne hvorfor det skulle være annerledes enn å åpne dialogen etter at jeg har satt inn en plate dog...
<silverarrow> sant nok
<Mathias> du får rapportere da :P
<hjd> Mathias: Jeg fant en annen bug rapport som kan være samme problemet, men jeg skal se nærmere på det.
<hjd> brasero har jo ~300 rapporter, så det er litt vanskelig å få oversikt :p
<Mathias> 300 er bedre enn 0 da :P
<hjd> hvorfor er flere bug rapporter bedre enn få?
<Mathias> er det 0 brukes ikke programmet :p
<silverarrow> det er vel ikke det?
<Mathias> er ALLTID bugs
<silverarrow> det er viktig å få dem merket som kopier av hverandre
<silverarrow> og å få dem bekrefted
<silverarrow> man produserer bugs hele tiden har jeg en følelse av
<hjd> Mathias: Jojo, alt som er bittelitt mer komplisert enn hello world vil ha bugs.
<Mathias> tilogmed hello world har bugs :P
<silverarrow> lol
<hjd> Som feks? :p
<Mathias> aner ikke, men man kommer seg uansett ikke rundt bugs :P
<hjd> Hvis det er en større mengde bug rapporter blir det ofte duplikater som ikke er merket, gamle bugs som er fikset for lenge siden, etc...
<silverarrow> ...finn dem, fiks dem eller lev med dem
<Mathias> jeg velger nr 1 og nr 3 :P
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> det beste er jo 2 da
<silverarrow> jeg orker bare ikke ha store svarte edderkopper kravlende omkring
<silverarrow> det er skummelt
<silverarrow> bare spør malin
<hjd> Null er kanskje urealistisk for programmer som blir brukt av en del, men jeg foretrekker 10 fremfor 300 bug rapporter når jeg skal finne ut om problemet mitt allerede er rapportert.
<silverarrow> ja, det er det sikkert med 300 da
<Mathias> edderkopper er jo bare kos
<silverarrow> og de kan sikkert deduseres kraftig i antall, om man hadde sortert dem
<silverarrow> huff
<silverarrow> jeg takler vanlige
<Mathias> kommer jo også an på bugtrackeren da
<Mathias> de fleste har sortering
<silverarrow> bare ikke de i glassbur
<Mathias> men brb, boote winhurk for å spille litt :P
<silverarrow> om der er 300 er det maks 4 som får oppmerksomhet
<silverarrow> store røde
<silverarrow> hva har du brent da?
 * hjd fant bug 878339
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 878339 in brasero (Ubuntu) "Copy disk - disk to copy disappears when 'copy' button clicked" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878339
<malin> er vel ikke veeeldig komfortabel med ørten edderkopper, men er ikke ååå redd dem
<RoyK> malin: på nett?
<RoyK> http://rokokoposten.dk/2012/09/16/ateister-raser-over-tegning-af-ingenting/
<Mathias> lol
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Grip-for-Canon-50D-40D-30D-20D-BG-E2N-IR-Remote-RC-5-/280952702396?pt=US_Camera_Battery_Grips&hash=item416a1605bc
<RoyK> oops
<dusthillguy> Hi RoyK
<dusthillguy> I was thinking earlier, and while I think that paying taxes makes sense, I won't dismiss the possibility that there may be a better way of doing things
<dusthillguy> Though as far as I can tell, a system of taxes makes the most sense
<dusthillguy> Har ni använt Fedore linux?
<dusthillguy> fedora
<brik> jau
<dusthillguy> najs
<dusthillguy> DBZ FOREVER!!! !!! !!!
<malin> jau, hadde fedora core en gang i tida
<RoyK> 12:58 -!- mode/#ubuntu-no [+b *!patrickm@*.adsl.metronet.co.uk] by RoyK
<RoyK> ser ikke ut som om den funka helt
<RoyK> ser ikke ut som om den funka helt 123
<WASD> hej
<WASD> jag är ledsen för igår
<WASD> Idag åkte jag med NSB tåg. Det fick stopp i nästan 40 minuter.
<malin> ok
<dusthillguy> Hej
<dusthillguy> Jag vill att min skatt ska sänkas
<dusthillguy> Hah hah, inte på riktigt. Jag skojar bara
<Uuni> hej?
<dusthillguy> Hej
<Uuni> hej brik
<Uuni> brik..... hej?
<brik> hei
<brik> god natt
<Uuni> natt god
<malin> Hei Unni velkommen til oss
<Uuni> takk, det better mye
<malin> så fint :)
<Uuni> Jeg tror jeg slettet alle filene jeg hadde lagret på windows når jeg prøvde å installere ubuntu
<Uuni> kan noen hjelpe
<RoyK> dusthillguy: slutt med trollinga
<dusthillguy> Jag ska sluta nu
<RoyK> Uuni: om du har installert ubuntu oppå en windows-installasjon, er det nok lite å gjøre
<Uuni> når jeg installerte ubuntu, klarte jeg å sette opp nettverk. Jeg uhell ødela partisjoner (tror jeg) og har nå en svart skjerm med et innsettingspunkt som ikke vil la meg skrive noe eller trykke enter på harddisken starter opp
<RoyK> uansett operativsystem, er det viktig å ha en god sikkerhetskopi av data
<dusthillguy> Yes
<dusthillguy> It's extremely viktigt
<Uuni> RoyK: det är för sent formen mig * kopplingar heart *: (
<malin> jeg har alltisd satt opp partisjoneringa manuelt da jeg ikke har stolt helt på automatikken. Kan være jeg ikke hadde grunn til det men
<RoyK> ok, greit å vite til neste gang ;)
<malin> bruk dropbox neste gang
<dusthillguy> PENIS FOREVER!!! !!! !!!
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-09
<Mathias> Malinux: vurdert å stirre stygt på den?
<Malinux> Mathias: nei, men jeg kan prøve :) Det som blir interessant nå er å finne ut hva som kan ha ordnet dette nå. Er det en måte å sjekke hva de siste oppdateringene oppdaterte?
<Mathias> Malinux: du må være synsk
<Malinux> for å se på historien?
<Mathias> 30 sek etter at jeg setter meg ned og åpner irssi svarer du
<Malinux> Mathias: ah, sånn ja ;)
 * Malinux er synsk og vet alltid når Mathias er i ferd med åsette seg ved pc-en.... ;) :)
<Malinux> er history i sofware center, da bør det jo også finnes som en kommando for terminal
<Mathias> er vel et par fancy triks med dpkg
<Malinux> fancy triks :D
<Malinux> bug 1222123
<lubotu3> bug 1222123 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "ia32-libs is not installable on Ubuntu 13.04 due to unmet dependencies (ia32-libs-multiarch)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222123
<Malinux> noen har svart :)
<Malinux> men hvilken ppa kan det være snakk om
<SlimG> $ file -b --mime-type test2.odt
<SlimG> PÃ¥ FreeBSD maskina sier den "application/zip"
<SlimG> på Ubuntu 13.04 sier den "application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text"
<SlimG> Sistnevnte er ønsket resultat
<SlimG> Betyr det at mime.type fila på FreeBSD maskina må oppdateres? eller er det noe annet magisk som gjør dette til en raritet?
<Malinux> for meg virker det som at FreeBSD tror at odt-fila skal regnes som et sånt zip-arkiv
<SlimG> Joda, og jeg er klar over at .odt og f.eks. .docx egentlig er zip filer. men jeg vil gjerne detektere korrekt mimetype alikevell
<Malinux> og der stopper min kompetanse
<SlimG> Og jeg mangler endel kunnskaper på hvordan mimetype detekteres i filer
<RoyK> SlimG: det brukes ei såkalt magic-fil
<RoyK> og opendocument (og ooxml for den saks skyld) er faktisk zip-filer
<RoyK> men antar at linux-file også kikker inni zip-fila for å se hva som er der
<SlimG> RoyK: Jeg regner med at mimetypen ikke står i klartekst i filer, men at filer har et slags fingeravtrykk, og at magic-file inneholder assosiasjoner mellom fingeravtrykk og mime typer, har jeg rett?
<RoyK> SlimG: det stemmer
<RoyK> ei magic-fil inneholder signaturer, type spesielle tegn i spesielle posisjoner i fila
<SlimG> Da faller litt mer teori på plass for min del, takk for hjelpa RoyK
<RoyK> :)
<SlimG> RoyK: Er det da altså koden bak "file" som bestemmer seg for å undersøke videre etter under-mime-typer når den ser application/zip mimetypen? eller skal magic-filen inneholde en egen post for f.eks. application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text ?
<RoyK> ja, men vet ikke nøyaktig hvordan den gjør det
<SlimG> ja til at det er koden bak "file" som bestemmer seg for å gjøre en grundigere undersøkelse?
<RoyK> du får kikke i koden
<SlimG> Uff nei, den koden kan få være i fred
<RoyK> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-10
<joakim__> Når jeg kjører shutdown så rebooter bare laptopen. Hva kan være galt ?
<RoyK> joakim__: hvilken kommando?
<RoyK> eller fra det grafiske?
<joakim__> grafisk
<RoyK> usikker - hva skjer om du kjører "halt"?
<RoyK> sudo halt
<RoyK> fra kommandolinja
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> poweroff
<RoyK> ikke halt
<RoyK> joakim__: hvilken ubuntu-versjon?
<joakim__> 12.04
<RoyK> ok
<joakim__> skal prøve å kjøre i terminal
<RoyK> poweroff bør ta den helt ned og skru den av
<IvarB> tror han fikk det til :P
<RoyK> hehe
<joakim__> poweroff fungerte slik det skulle
<IvarB> :)
<IvarB> jeg vant, RoyK :P
<IvarB> hehe neida
<IvarB> joakim__: ny på ubuntu?
<joakim__> nei
<joakim__> Har brukt siden 2005
<IvarB> okai
<RoyK> IvarB: epost fra nigeria? ;)
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> burde heller begynne å sende e-scams TIL nigeria
<IvarB> love dem visum og d-nummer :P
<Mathias> hihi
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-11
<joakim__> Ser at storm.no og meteorologisk institutt Nord-Norge bruker Ubuntu. Typisk vær-OS ? :)
<joakim__> ansatte
<Mathias> gjør de? :D
<joakim__> Har sett på nyhetene på tv hvor dem intervjues
<RoyK> joakim__: met.no har gått helt over til ubuntu
<joakim__> Jeg så yr.no sin talsmann brukte windows
<RoyK> met.no bruker jo zimbra
<RoyK> dvs de som styrer yr.no
<joakim__> http://www.storm.no/nyheter/her-finner-du-oss-1662281.html
<joakim__> Her bruker alle Windows
<joakim__> hmm
 * RoyK liker met.no
<Mathias> met(h).no
<RoyK> heh
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-12
<pere> Sted for <URL: https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2013/10/12/no/Oslo > er nå fastsatt.  Håper mange Ubuntu-folk har lyst til å være med.  jo-erlend, kanskje du denne gangen finner veien?
<geirha> For langt unna
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-13
<pere> jo-erlend: ping?
<jo-erlend> hei pere :)
<jo-erlend> det gikk skeis sist, i veldig siste liten. Håper å være der denne gang.
<pere> jo-erlend: hei.  er du interessert i å stå som kontaktperson for neste samling?  håper å sende ut annonsering i dag.
<pere> http://wiki.nuug.no/aktiviteter/20131012-feilfiksingsfest har utkast til annonseringstekst
<jo-erlend> pere, tør ikke helt det. Det er så mange ting som kan komme i veien for tiden.
<pere> ok.  noen andre i ubuntu som vil være kontaktperson på ubuntu-siden?
<pere> ingen, tydeligvis.  da fjerner jeg den.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Altså; hva innebærer det i praksis? Jeg regner med at jeg uansett vil være tilgjengelig på telefon og nett.
<pere> tja.  du var jo listet opp sist, så da vet du hva det innebærer. :)
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg skal uansett gjøre mitt beste for å være der og hvis noen ringer for å spørre om et eller annet, så skal jeg takle det også :)
<pere> du vil være på kontaktlista likevel? skal jeg legge deg inn, eller fikser du selv?
<jo-erlend> gidder du? :)
<jo-erlend> joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com og +47 40754362
<jo-erlend> så legger jeg det til som en event hos oss.
<pere> jeg fikser.  kan jeg få URL til eventannonsering hos dere?
<jo-erlend> pere, jepp. I mellomtiden; det står ingenting om sluttid på den siden jeg fikk?
<jo-erlend> pere, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-no/2544-feilfiksingsfest-for-ubuntu-og-ubuntu-i-oslo/
<jo-erlend> satte 21:00 som sluttid. Si fra hvis det blir helt feil, så retter jeg det.
<Malinux> kan man dra på det der, om man har tid, men mest fordi man er nysgjerrig?
<pere> jo-erlend: jeg satte 16:00 som slutt-tid.
<pere> jo-erlend: merk at teksten ikke er ferdig.  mulig frikanalen blir medarrangør.
<pere> jo-erlend: og jeg kommer til å slette http://wiki.nuug.no/aktiviteter/20131012-feilfiksingsfest når annonseringen er sendt ut, så det er lurere å sende folk til https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2013/10/12/no/Oslo som vil bli vedlikeholdt
<jo-erlend> ah! Bra catch. Takker. :)
<jo-erlend> selvsagt derfor jeg ikke fikk logget inn :>
<jo-erlend> skjønte ikke det. Mente helt sikkert at jeg hadde lagret login. :)
<jo-erlend> done.
<jo-erlend> Malinux, det får vi til, vet du! :)
<jo-erlend> hehe... Det er jo alltids en og annen som ikke dukker opp *skyldig*
<pere> Malinux: veldig fint om du registrerer din ankomst, slik at vi holder tellingen.
<jo-erlend> pere, holder du utkikk på locosiden vår og legger til derfra, eller blir det mye styr?
<pere> jo-erlend: det blir mye styr.
<jo-erlend> pere, ok. Da skal jeg oppdatere debianwikien.
<jo-erlend> Jeg regner nok dessverre med at det ikke blir så mye å gjøre.
<pere> hvorfor tror du få blir med?
 * pere lurer på hva vi gjør galt... :)
<jo-erlend> pere: få i vårt miljø vet om loco.ubuntu.com dessverre. (Jeg vet at du er utenfor, men loggene er der:)
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-08
<Abjectio> Ny norsk GNUsocial instans alive - quitter.no - spread the word .....
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-09
<_404`d> Yay, WLC_SCAN error (-22)
<_404`d> Reloading av wl modulen funker så får vel gjøre det fram til jeg finner løsningen
<_404`d> Om det skulle trenges, BCM4331 på en MBP '11, skjer "tilfeldig" under bruk men kan reproduseres ved f.eks. apt-get update, startet på hjemmenettverket i natt men skjer også på skolens WiFi nettverk. Kan teste noen flere senere i dag.
<_404`d> Etter div. febrilske forsøk og et par kalde boots ser det ut til at det kan funke igjen
<_404`d> På den lyse siden, nå heter ikke interfacet "eth1" lenger
<_404`d> …og der skjedde det igjen, i tillegg til at wl modulen tryna
<_404`d> >broadcom helvete
<_404`d> Får se om jeg får b43 til å funke
<Malinux> _404`d: jeg tror det var noen andre drivre enn de vanlige b43, som måtte til
<_404`d> Vel i følge #bcm-users er b43 den eneste BCM driveren som funker med BCM4331
<_404`d> Alternativet er wl, hvilket skaper feilen apparently
<_404`d> VM reboot med connect til 10 nettverk med rundt et totala av 60 joinede kanaler på under 15 sekunder <3
<_404`d> total*
<Malinux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/PPA
<Malinux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam
<Malinux> ser ikke ut som de har oppdatert noe info om ubuntu nyere enn 10.04
<Malinux> men ppa-en er: https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<_404`d> All right, får se senere
<_404`d> Takker
<Malinux> bare hyggelig
<Malinux> håper det kan hjelpe i alle fall
<_404`d> Har dog b43 modulen, men den loader ikke og gir ingen feilmelding ved modprobe
<Malinux> mhm
<_404`d> Oppgradering som trengs eller noe firmware filer?
<Malinux> jeg husker ikke hva den hadde den macen jeg herjet med var en mac mini mid 2011
<Malinux> det er jeg usikker på
<Malinux> jeg tror jeg stort sett fikk opp broadcom-trådløs med en ppa
<Malinux> mulig det var denne ppa-en
<IvarB> forslag til knekkebrød-pålegg.....
<geirha> smør
<IvarB> helst ikke :P noe annet?
<geirha> margarin
<IvarB> ... :P
<geirha> Da har jeg gått gjennom alle mine knekkebrødpålegg
<IvarB> heh
<geirha> vel, hender jeg slår til med ei osteskive også
<skandix> morn
<Abjectio> a new "Qvitter UI/L&F" GNUsocial instance -> quitter.no - welcome.
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-10
<_404`d> uh, what
<_404`d> Ene ethernet NICen heter plutselig rename2 til tross for udev regler
<_404`d> Får gå rundt det og evt. ta en restart senere
<RoyK> _404`d: det er på grunn av windows
<RoyK> vinduene flyver så åpent at de kommer i konflikt med linux
<_404`d> Oh noes
<RoyK> :)
<_404`d> Ser ut som jeg har noen prosjekter denne helga da
<RoyK> _404`d: hvilken distro?
<_404`d> 14.04
<RoyK> _404`d: har ikke sett at nettkort har fått vilkårlige navn før :P
<_404`d> Men kjører ikke NM, bruker NICen i et bånd og NM likte ikke akkurat det
<RoyK> NM?
<_404`d> Network Manager
<RoyK> bånd som i hva?
<RoyK> 802.3ad?
<_404`d> Jupp
<_404`d> Skal være det iallefall, om hukommelsen ikke svikter meg
<RoyK> da konfes vel grensesnittets navn i /etc/network/interfaces
<RoyK> sist jeg sjekka
<_404`d> Yeah
<RoyK> to nettkort mot hva?
<RoyK> samme svitsj?
<_404`d> Om du ønsker http://paste.ubuntu.com/8312171/
<_404`d> Jepp
<_404`d> Fullt mulig at noe er feil der da, har hatt litt problemer med å finne riktig generelt hva det gjelder bonding
<RoyK> og svitsj med uplink på gigabit eller mer?
<RoyK> trodde ikke man hadde mester/slave i 802.11ad
<RoyK> men fullt mulig at jeg roter
<_404`d> Porter og interfacer kjører på 1000M  om jeg fortod deg riktig
<_404`d> No clue om det er det under Linux, men har ikke gitt noen problemer så langt
<_404`d> Skal vell ignoreres om det ikke er i bruk, eller?
<RoyK> ethtool viser jo linkhastighet
<RoyK> er det for test eller redundans?
<RoyK> redundans blir jo uansett litt fåfengt om begge lenkene går til samme svitsj
<_404`d> Mer for moroskyld iom. at jeg kan, men redundans er uansett ikke noe jeg forventer her akkurat
<RoyK> test/moroskyld er bra :)
<_404`d> eth1 er på 1000M Full duplex iallefall
<_404`d> Samme med rename2
<RoyK> hadde det vært halv duplex, hadde det vært noe alvorlig feil :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-12
<RoyK> http://grimoire.ca/mysql/choose-something-else <-- sånn i tilfelle noen skulle få lyst til å bruke mysql :P
<Aeyoun> Høres ut som en gammal surpomp. «Når jeg var ung var SQL noe du måtte execute på båndteip …»
<Aeyoun> (Ikke at jeg ikke er enig. Det var bare litt sutrete-gubbe formulert.)
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> sant nok
<RoyK> men det var veldig mye der som var etterprøvbart
<Aeyoun> Not arguing with his point, just the whiney tone.
<RoyK> hehe
<Aeyoun> Firefox Phone, noen? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intex-Cloud-FX/181510131912 — 750 NOK alt inkludert. https://www.tollsjekk.no/importkalkulator?s=NOK&v=341&f=155&c=em&b=paypal&t=post
<Aeyoun> Litt lyst til å prøve en telefon bygget på toppen av en nettleser+antennefirmware
<geirha> 90-tallet ringte. De ville ha den rullende, flerfargede teksten tilbake
<geirha> og den blinkende
<Aeyoun> geirha: du, dette er altså siste skrik innen webdesign i india om dagen.
<Aeyoun> (and scream their users do … )
<RoyK> apropos nittitallet http://www.arngren.net/
<Aeyoun> En klasikker.
<Aeyoun> Den hadde vært en fantastisk testcase for SPDY/3.1 vs HTTP/1.1 performance.
<Aeyoun> Fantastisk originalt produktutvalg. http://www.arngren.net/elvis.html
<RoyK> rotfl
<RoyK> husker en gang i hine haarde dage at jeg tok toget til Oslo for å besøke Arngren oppe i Trondheimsveien et sted
<Aeyoun> «Vi fraskriver oss ansvaret for eventuelle feil på weben»
<Aeyoun> Om det er noe galt på internett er det ikke vår skyld!
<Aeyoun> Jeg fant en lenke fra Arngren til «PC-skjerm-strippere». Imponernede.
<RoyK> hehehe
<Malinux> tja, arngren var jo en veldig uryddig side da, så den ville vært sett på som nettopp det den gang også
<Mathias> nordlyset hadde en kp-index på 3 sist gang vi var ute
<Mathias> nå er den på 6
<Mathias> men så er det fuckings overskyet
<RoyK> :P
<Malinux> Aeyoun: jeg kjører jo siste versjon av opera developer for linux.
<Malinux> men fortsatt får jeg ikke noe videobilde når jeg spiller av videoer fra f.eks. vg-tv og db-tv ogaftenposten, sov
<Malinux> *osv
<Malinux> får lyd og en sort skjerm med et hjul som roterer
<RoyK> Aeyoun sin feil, alt sammen!
<Malinux> RoyK: jepp
<Malinux> nei, men var mer om han hadde noen aning om hva det kunne skyldes :)
<RoyK> :)
<Malinux> men nå kan i alle fall jeg som linuxbruker også være med på å klage over ting ved nye opera :p
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq5nrHz9I94
<RoyK> fin maskin :)
<Malinux> hm, men hvordan er de koblet sammen? ser ikke noen ledninger som går mellom maskinene
<RoyK> Malinux: ethernet til en svitsj, som de sier
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> så det er snakk om hvordan bygge noe sånt, ikke lage noe som yter veldig bra
<RoyK> en normal 8-16-kjerners prosessor vil nok yte bedre
<RoyK> kanskje bare en med to
<Aeyoun> Malinux: something-something gstreamer.
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-13
<Malinux> Aeyoun: okey
#ubuntu-no 2015-09-12
<thiAs> hei
<thiAs> hva er superbruker pw?
<thiAs> prøver å instllere dropbox på Lubuntu
<thiAs> får opp dette: http://i.imgur.com/JH8Arr8.png
<RoyK> ditt eget passord
<thiAs> funker ikke
<RoyK> fyr opp en terminal og skriv "sudo -i"
<thiAs> done
<thiAs> hva nå? :)
<RoyK> det samme passordet bør virke
<RoyK> ellers veit jeg ikke - kanskje noen andre veit - bruker linux/ubuntu altfor lite på desktop/laptop
<thiAs> hmm
<thiAs> hvis du ser på bilde
<thiAs> kan jeg kjøre den i terminalen?
<thiAs> "kjør" usr/bin/dropbox ellerno lignende
<RoyK> joda, sudo /usr/sbin/dropbox - men veit ikke om det gir nytta
<thiAs> nå som jeg er i terminlen som root
<thiAs> ok
<RoyK> du mister som regel kontakt med X etter en sudo -i
<RoyK> så kjør den sudo ... som egen bruker
<thiAs> da blir det bare "usr/bin/dropbox" da siden jeg har allerede kjørt sudo -i å er i terminlen som root
<RoyK> nei...
<RoyK> lukk terminalen og kjør "sudo /usr/sbin/dropbox"
<RoyK> i ny terminal
<thiAs> hmm
<thiAs> funka å bare skrive uten sudo da :p.. så kom det opp masse info. så kjørte jeg /usr/bin/dropbox start dropboxd
<thiAs> funka fjell
<thiAs> nå er alt i orden
<thiAs> men RoyK.. nå er jeg konstant root :p så alt ble litt rart her nå. hvordan blir det vanlig igjen
<thiAs> skru pcn av og på? :P
<thiAs> sjekk her RoyK. derfor det funka uten sudo. siden ikke var mathias@mathias men root@mathias i terminalen. http://i.imgur.com/XhBFzCX.png
<thiAs> men nå er jeg konstant root..
<thiAs> etter den sudo -i komandoen
<RoyK> sudo -i betyr "sudo interactive"
<RoyK> så ja, da er du root
<RoyK> trykk ctrl+d eller skriv exit eller logout for å gå tilbake som vanlig bruker
<thiAs> thx
<AndyOslo> Hvor i oppsettet på Ubuntu skal DNS serverne ligge?
<AndyOslo> Ubuntu server...
<RoyK> AndyOslo: du setter normalt ting i /etc/network/interfaces
<RoyK> dns-nameservers 66.212.63.228 66.212.48.10
<RoyK> bytt til opendns eller gugel sine eller ne
<RoyK> bytt til opendns eller gugel sine eller noe
<AndyOslo>  Det var planen å bytte til opndns på serveren
<AndyOslo> Prøvde for en tid tilbake å legge Nameservers i en annen fil enn resten av innstillingene (husker ikke i farta hvilken fil) men der hadde den en tendens til å glemme innstillingene
<RoyK> AndyOslo: standard er /etc/resolv.conf, men ubuntu/debian skriver gjerne om den etter innstillinge satt i /etc/network/interfaces
#ubuntu-no 2015-09-13
<AndyOslo> Det var i resolv.conf instillingene forsvant hele tiden
<Mathias> ja, resolv.conf fikser på av andre ting hele tiden
<Mathias> står ikke det i fila? :P
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-12
<raidghost> RoyK: Vet du hvordan en endrer instillinger i bios via command line?
<RoyK> funker ikke
<RoyK> bios er bios
<RoyK> med (U)EFI er det mulig ting kan endres fra OS-et, men det veit jeg altfor lite om
<raidghost> Greia er at pcen min står hos en kompis som omtrent ALDRI er hjemme. Fordi han har kid :P
<RoyK> hva skal du endre?
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-13
<carestad> kan gå an å endre ting om man har IPMI/KVM-opplegg på maskina da, men det er vel heller lite sannsynlig
<carestad> må uansett en reboot til
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-15
<Malinux> Hvordan får man en liste over kanal-spesifikke kommandoer?
<ducasse> for bots, mener du? spesifikt for hver bot.
<Malinux> ducasse: mulig, men hvodan gjør man det?
<Malinux> men om det er botspesifikt, da vet jeg ikke
<Malinux> jeg vet at denne kanalen skal ha støtte for å poste et id-nummer fra f.eks. launchpad også dukker det opp hvilken bug det er, men jeg husker ikke syntax
<Malinux> eller kanskje man bare posta hele url-en
<Malinux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/owncloud-client/+bug/1572321
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1572321 in owncloud-client (Ubuntu) "owncloud network access is disabled" [High,Triaged]
<Malinux> aha, ja
<ducasse> enkelte bots har triggere, men det varierer som sagt fra bot til bot hva de er og hva de gjør.
<Malinux> skjønner
<RoyK> lubotu3: help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Malinux> lubotu3: how do you work?
<lubotu3> Malinux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Malinux> lubotu3: I didn't
<Malinux> hm, nå svarte h*n på pm
<Malinux> Sorry, I don't know anything about "I didn't"
<ducasse> !brain
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-no's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg lubotu3 botclone
<ducasse> ser ut som dette er en klon av ubottu i #ubuntu, så jeg går ut fra den har samme triggere.
<Mathsterk> yup
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-18
<RoyK> PetterH: nettverksproblemer?
<Mathsterk> RoyK: protip: prikk borti meg når det er masse quitspam :p
